#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-14
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> hmm
<kanouk> bizarrement rien ne s'est installé sur ma clé usb
<kanouk> avec unetbootin
<Ankman> essayer usb-cretor
<Ankman> creator
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> avant booter voir s'il des ... ficher(?) sur il
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je viens de rendre ma clé bootable avec gparted au cas où
<kanouk> suis en train de retélécharger
<Ankman> non...
<kanouk> hein?
<Ankman> usb-creator fais tous
<kanouk> ah
<Ankman> insert  cle,  demarre usb-creator d'ubunt et select ubuntu image
<kanouk> bon en tout cas si ça marche pas...
<kanouk> mais j'ai pas l'image iso de kubuntu
<Ankman> fait un bon cafe... :-)
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> bon café :-)
<KimLaroux> damn, Ankman, isn't it late for coffee? oO
<Ankman> it's never too late for coffee
<kanouk> :-) exactly
<kanouk> lol
<KimLaroux> Fine
 * KimLaroux goes to the kitchen to get herself a bowl of mokaschino iced cream.
<kanouk> oh! :-D
<KimLaroux> hhmm
<kanouk> :)
<KimLaroux> ils écrivent "Mochachino" sur le boite
<kanouk> et c'est quoi exactement?
<KimLaroux> lol Merriam Webster sait pas
<KimLaroux> alors...
<kanouk> c'est du café aussi?
<KimLaroux> c'est un style de café
<kanouk> café moka?
<KimLaroux> un mix entre espresso et moka
<kanouk> ah ok :)
<kanouk> miam miam
<KimLaroux> Trop!
<KimLaroux> =D
<kanouk> je bois jamais de café le soir quand je travaille le lendemain
<kanouk> si j'en bois je dors pas
<Ankman> re
<kanouk> re Ankman 
<Ankman> mokaschino?
<Ankman> latte macchiato?
<Ankman> kanouk: que tu travaille?
<kanouk> oui je travaille demain
<kanouk> alors pas de café pour moi
<Ankman> umm. quoi?
<kanouk> Ankman--> ?
 * KimLaroux giggles.
<KimLaroux> Ankman, how many languages do you know?
<kanouk> bon voilà j'ai tout installé et j'ai vérifié les fichiers et tout y est
<kanouk> je sais pas si ça fonctionne avec windows mais wubi.exe est installé
<KimLaroux> je vois pas avec quoi d'autre que windows un .exe est suposer marcher
<kanouk> moi non plus :)
<Ankman> 2 1/2  ;-)
<Musashimaru> OS2?
<KimLaroux> haha!
<Musashimaru> ibm os2
<KimLaroux> Pratice will make that 3, one day
<Ankman> kanouk: seulement boot le cle
<Musashimaru> ou REactOS
<kanouk> suis en train d'essayer de booter dessus
<Ankman> KimLaroux: how many you know?
<kanouk> lol et ça me dit " Could not find kernel image: linux"................
<kanouk> pas moyen
<KimLaroux> Ankman, two is enough of a pain for now
<kanouk> donc je reboote normalement
<kanouk> quand je boote normalement ça me dit "can not found /etc/udev/rules
<Ankman> hehe
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> english and...? ;-)
<kanouk> juste avant le boot
<Ankman> avant?
<Ankman> de usb?
<kanouk> bien quand le menu de boot déroule
<KimLaroux> Ankman, l'autre est un secret.
<Ankman> ;-)
<kanouk> non pour ubuntu, je suis revenue dessus parce que ça marche pas booter avec la clé usb
<Ankman> le cle dit "can not found (find) /etc/udev/rules"?
<KimLaroux> find is the correct one
<kanouk> non pas la clé, le boot d'ubuntu
<KimLaroux> t'essayais pas de booter sur la cée?
<KimLaroux> clé
<kanouk> oui j'ai essayé 2 fois
<kanouk> et pas marché
<Ankman> oooh
<KimLaroux> erreur?
<KimLaroux> trouve pas l'image kernel
<kanouk> pour installer kubuntu sur ma clé je dois télécharger l'image iso du cd?
<KimLaroux> Je sais pas si c'est fesale
<KimLaroux> fesable
<KimLaroux> il a des distributions Linux faits pour fonctionner sur des clefs USB
<kanouk> c'est pour ça que je pose la question
<Ankman> iso
<Mobidoy> oui telecharge l'iso et ensuite, vas dans le menu Système -> administration -> Créateur de disque de démarrage... 
<kanouk> ok merci
<Mobidoy> Tu peux te creer une Clef usb de démarrage Kubuntu avec ca
<kanouk> k je vais essayer
<KimLaroux> un "disque de démarage" contient un OS complet?
<Mobidoy> oui
<KimLaroux> Ah ben, j'ai toujours penssé que c'était simplement pour booter un OS installé sur un disque
<KimLaroux> Vraiment intéressant, m'a essayer ça sur une clé USB =P
<Ankman> mais c'est lentement\slow
<kanouk> tu as pas l'air convaincu KimLaroux :-D
<Mobidoy> :) Non ca te fait un live cd... tu peux même le rendre permanent donc, tout changement que tu fais, il le sauve sur la clef comme ca, tu peux trainer ton ordi/os partout ou tu vas et le faire démarrer sur l'ordi que tu veux sans même affecter son disque dur
<Mobidoy> Comme Ankman dit, c'est plus lent, jusqu'à ce que le USB 3 soit plus populaire :) 
<kanouk> bon alors tu peux pas démarrer sur la clé?
<Mobidoy> oui tu peux... 
<kanouk> en fait c'est un peu genre Framakey?
<Ankman> on peut, mais... fait cafe
<kanouk> tu dois connaître Framakey Mobidoy ?
<Mobidoy> Non :) 
<kanouk> bien j'avais installé sur clé usb et je m'en servais sur mon windows dans le temps
<Mobidoy> Mais, c'est comme un live CD mais, avec l'avantage que tu peux te creer un espace persistent qui suavegarderas toutes tes modifications et fichiers :) 
<kanouk> comme avec toutou linux
<kanouk> regarde ici: http://www.framakey.org/
<Mobidoy> Oui un peu si ont veut a la difference que framakey a besoin d'un OS, dans ce cas, Windows, tandis qu'une clef faite comme ca, tout a tout d'inclus donc, tu pourrais meme utiliser un ordi qui n'a pas de disque dur.. 
<kanouk> k
<qwebirc39361> bonjour je suis nouveau avec xubuntu 10.10 et je suis avec videotron par cable cela peut paraitre stupide pour certain mais je suis incapable de me connecter directement comme je fesais avec window..il faut que je le fasse manuellement je ne sais pas comment
<Mobidoy> *tu as tout d'inclus...
<kanouk> ok
<Musashimaru> qwebirc39361, normalement ca doit marcher tout seul.
<Ankman> oui
<Mobidoy> qwebirc39361, tu veux dire que tu dois refaire ta connection a chaque fois ? 
<Musashimaru> qwebirc39361, tu as un routeur?
<qwebirc39361> p-e...oui jai un routeur
<Ankman> brancher, marcher
<qwebirc39361> sa marche pas
<Mobidoy> qwebirc39361, tu es sans fils ? 
<qwebirc39361> je dois faire une nouvelle connection dsl je crois
<qwebirc39361> avec fils
<Musashimaru> qwebirc39361, ton routeur a dhcp activé?
<Ankman> no
<Ankman> pas DSL
<qwebirc39361> euh je sais pas
<Musashimaru> qwebirc39361, non, videotron c'est du cable, pas du dsl
<qwebirc39361> ok 
<Ankman> c'est routeur
<Ankman> brancher, marcher
<qwebirc39361> je plug un cable avec le routeur qui est connecter a la tv aussi
<qwebirc39361> je vais essayer sa pas marcher tantot
<qwebirc39361> jai meme appeller videotron ....sans commenraire c pour ça que je suis venu ici
<Ankman> ca marche avec windows au meme ordi?
<Mobidoy> quand tu dis que tu dois refaire la connection, qu'est-ce que tu dois faire au juste ? 
<Ankman> si tu cree une connection  DSL, efface-elle svp
<kanouk> il faut peut-être que tu appuies sur le bouton reset de ton modem
<kanouk> moi parfois je me connecte en ethernet et parfois en wifi
<qwebirc39361> hmm
<qwebirc39361> je reste a quebec si yen as qui reste a qc
<kanouk> et à chaque changement de connexion je dois peser sur le bouton reset
<qwebirc39361> ce serai plus facile lol
<qwebirc39361> parce que serieux  je sais pas comment c un icone en haut a droite
<qwebirc39361> c ecrit reseau filaire...
<qwebirc39361> auto usb0 ?
<qwebirc39361> conexion vpn ?
<qwebirc39361> la je suis sur un portable qui est connecter a videotron par calble sous window sa connecter automatique si je debranche je perd le chat car il faut que je plug mon cable sur lauter ordi
<Ankman> pas vpn
<qwebirc39361> voila le degree de difficulté 
<Ankman> c'est eth0
<qwebirc39361> je suis dans connexion resau
<qwebirc39361> jai plein de choix
<qwebirc39361> filaire,sans fil,connexion large bande,vpn,dsl
<Ankman> eth0?
<qwebirc39361> eth0 jai pas ça
<qwebirc39361> cest un modem videitron
<Ankman> filaire je  crois
<qwebirc39361> je sans fil marche pas
<qwebirc39361> juste avec le fils
<qwebirc39361> filaire oui je crois que sa de lallure
<kanouk> tu changes de distribution
<qwebirc39361> si je me fie au icone
<Ankman> non, c'est  routeur (dans modem videotron)
<Ankman> linux  ne doit sais c'est cable
<kanouk> moi je te dis de peser sur le bouton reset mais avant débranche ton câble et une fois que les led ont fini de clignoter tu rebranches ton fil à ton modem
<qwebirc39361> le modem il faut mettre le telephone apres et aussi la cable tv et il y a une entree pour linternet
<kanouk> et ça devrait marcher
<qwebirc39361> faut toute reseter
<qwebirc39361> hmm
<qwebirc39361> je vais essayer sinon je revien ici ...ya tu quelqun de quebec ici?
<kanouk> il y a un tout petit trou en arrière de ton modem, tu prends quelque chose de pointu et tu pèses dans le trou
<kanouk> jusqu'à ce que tu vois les leds qui ne clignotent plus
<kanouk> et tu rebranches ton fil en arrière, mais débranche ton fil avant de faire ça
<Ankman> umm...
<qwebirc39361> ok je vais essayer je dois deconnecter de mon cable par contre
<kanouk> je le fais souvent
<kanouk> j'ai 3 ordis
<qwebirc39361> ok
<kanouk> et quand je me connectes en eth0 je dois toujours faire ça si je change d'ordi
<Ankman> modem (videotron) -> routeur ->  linux
<qwebirc39361> ma essayer je re si sa marche pas
<Ankman> ?
<kanouk> ok
<qwebirc39361> merci
<kanouk> bonne chance
<Ankman> naah...
<kanouk> lol
<Ankman> qwebirc39361:  ...
<Ankman> tu peut voir http://192.168.2.1 ?
<Ankman> ou .1.1
<Mobidoy> kanouk toi tu te connecte direct a ton modem cable ou via Router
<kanouk> je dois "reseter" quand je me connecte en eth0, modem câble
<Ankman> direct
<kanouk> et si je veux passer en wifi je dois faire ça quand-même
<Ankman> damn, http://192.168.2.1 is full if pr0n ;-)
<Mobidoy> oui la difference toi c'est que comme tu change de carte eth0 (ordis) tu change la MAC adress (numero d'identification de carte reseau) qui est different pour chaque carte donc, sur chaque ordi... 
<Ankman> oui
<Mobidoy> Donc quand tu te connecte a videotron, il ne reconnait pas ta MAC adress et ne te done pas d'adresse IP ... 
<kanouk> c'est ça Mobidoy 
<Ankman> mais qwebirc39361  connect le routeur dans la modem
<Ankman> meme MAC
<Mobidoy> Quand tu es sur un routeur, c'est lui qui donne la MAC adress a videotron donc, meme si tu change d'ordi, Videotron s'en fout, il voit toujours la meme, celle du router... 
<Mobidoy> Donc exact, comme Ankman dit, la MAC de qwebir39361 ne change pas car il est sur router :) Donc il a pas besoin de resetter :) 
<Mobidoy> Te voila maintenant une pro du network ;)
<kanouk> bon alors il a oublié de faire quelque chose quand il a configuré son routeur
<kanouk> lol
<Mobidoy> surement
<kanouk> non pas du tout
<kanouk> loin de là
<kanouk> bon ben je démissionne pour le boot de la clé usb ya rien qui marche
<Mobidoy> comment ca, tu as le Iso ? 
<kanouk> bien oui Mobidoy je l'ai même mise sur clé usb
<Mobidoy> as-tu autre chose que tu veux pas perdre sur la clef ? 
<kanouk> non c'est une clé que j'avais formatée
<Mobidoy> ok, as-tu utilisé le créateur de disque de démarage pour mettre le ISO sur la clef ? 
<kanouk> oui
<Mobidoy> et ca boot pas ? 
<kanouk> comme me l'avait dit Ankman 
<kanouk> non
<kanouk> c'est mon ordi qui a un problème
<Mobidoy> as-tu ete changer les boot device dans le bios ? 
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> tout fait
<kanouk> je suis habituée de changer la séquence de boot
<Mobidoy> ok et quand tu boot avec la clef ou un cd/dvd, ca fait quoi ? 
<Mobidoy> ok cool :) 
<kanouk> c'est mon windows qui ne veut plus booter et ça amène d'autres problèmes
<kanouk> cet après-midi j'arrivais à booter "à moitié" si on peut dire sur un cd
<kanouk> le bureau du live cd se chargeait pas
<kanouk> et j'ai essayé plusieurs live cd
<Mobidoy> bizzz.... 
<Mobidoy> sur un portable ou desktop ? 
<kanouk> portable
<Mobidoy> windows plante ou ? apres/pendant que tu es vue l'image de windows ? 
<Mobidoy> grrr *tu ais
<kanouk> il ne boote pas du tout
<Ankman> oooooh
<kanouk> je suis en dual boot vista ubuntu
<Mobidoy> Grub charge ? 
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> il faut que je sois connecté à un autre écran pour booter
<Mobidoy> ok charge grub, selectionne windows et, ensuite, quand tu clique enter, presse sur f8 a repetition
<kanouk> et à ce moment là je peux voir mon écran de connexion gdm sur mon écran de portable 
<Mobidoy> sur un autre ecran ?? Tu vois plus rien sur l'ecran du portable ? 
<kanouk> pourquoi?
<Mobidoy> ok
<kanouk> pour le recovery?
<Mobidoy> oui mais, command line
<Mobidoy> et fait un chkdsk /f
<kanouk> mais même à ça je peux pas me servir des cd de sauvegarde de windows
<kanouk> ça marche pas
<kanouk> et je t'avoue que pour ce soir ça me tente plus, j'ai fait ça toute la journée d'essayer de régler ce problème
<Mobidoy> ok.... bin ca regarde etrangement vers une carte/chip video qui est fatiquer ! 
<kanouk> je t'en reparlerai
<kanouk> ça se peut
<kanouk> mais hier je voyais la barre de défilement de windows
<Mobidoy> c'est vrai, ca peut pas loader, il load du graphique maintenant avant d'aller dans le shell
<kanouk> mais il ne se chargeait pas
<Mobidoy> ouais, encore plus probable.... c'est pour ca que je te demandais si tu voyais cette image
<kanouk> pourtant sur mon ubuntu je vois tous les fichiers et dossiers de windows
<Mobidoy> apres la barre de defilement, il load le mode graphique e, quand une carte graphique est fatiguer, c'est a ce moment que ca plante... 
<kanouk> non il loade rien du tout
<Mobidoy> oui et tu peux possiblement te connecter avec un boot ubuntu en mode terminal
<kanouk> ça s'arrête
<kanouk> je sais pas sans doute oui
<Mobidoy> oui je sais car il est pas capable.... j'aurais du dire, il essait de loader le mode graphique
<kanouk> c'est ça oui
<kanouk> bon faut que je quitte
<Mobidoy> ok ont en reparle
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée et merci beaucoup de votre aide
<Mobidoy> pdp toi aussi ! 
<kanouk> oui on en reparle :)
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman et KimLaroux aussi et merci
<kanouk> @ +++
<Ankman> later
<qwebirc52322> jai une question
<qwebirc52322> hey
<qwebirc52322> sur ubuntu
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, ping
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, faudrait considérer déplacer le Hour peut-être
<MagicFab> amorphous1, would you know if Intel HD graphics (in SandyBridge processors) are supported in Ubuntu ?
<MagicFab> komputes, ^
<amorphous1> From what I've read there's going to be bad support...we don't ahave any reports about this.
<amorphous1> MagicFab, ^
<amorphous1> MagicFab, we donte have any machines in the lab yet
<komputes> I think it had a recall because of a mistake intel made, but besides that I've heard that linux is going to be late in supporting this new hardware
<MagicFab> I was hoping for on-board graphics with this - looks like it'll be "no"
<MagicFab> ouch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/590504
<MagicFab> komputes, amorphous1 ^
<MagicFab> Most bugs regarding this are untouched or unassigned :( - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel?field.searchtext=hd&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_r
<MagicFab> eporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel?field.searchtext=hd&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&fi
<MagicFab> eld.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<MagicFab> oups désolé j'avais pas réalisé la longueur du lien :)
<MagicFab> http://ur1.ca/38qdi
<amorphous1> MagicFab, komputes Hardware changes so fast these days that we can't keep up with every change
<amorphous1> Last year Intel introduced  3 new different processor sockets and at least 10 CPU chips
<MagicFab> if you can't I'll give up soon :D
<MagicFab> it's actually listed as compatible at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<MagicFab> so maybe with the edge PPA
<MagicFab> assusming it has > v 2.14.0 : http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2010Q4.html
<MagicFab> Natty it is :) -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, j'aurais pas le choix de rouler Natty ^
<amorphous1> MagicFab, komputes : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_945_mac&num=1
<amorphous1> MagicFab, komputes : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_sandy_speed&num=1
<MagicFab> wow article de 12 pages .. je vais dîner en lisant ça :|
<Mobidoy> J'etait out toute la journée... DSL, Oui Cyphermox ok, pour quand ? 
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir kanouk 
<kanouk> bonsoir Mobidoy 
<kanouk> ça va?
<Mobidoy> oui et toi ? 
<kanouk> bien merci :)
<kanouk> je vais regarder ce que je peux faire concernant la carte graphique de mon ordi
<Mobidoy> c'est quoi comme ordi ? un portable ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, je sais pas trop.. le mercredi peut-être?
<kanouk> oui c'est un portable et c'est un acer
<kanouk> mais selon toi Mobidoy  ce serait coûteux de faire réparer ça?
<kanouk> parce que je me dis que tu dois avoir raison pour ce que tu mentionnais hier
<Mobidoy> Ca depend, donne moi ton modele.... Les chances sont enormes que la chip video sois souder donc, il te faudrais une nouvelle mainboard
<kanouk> c'est quoi ça une mainboard?
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, oui pas de trouble moi le Mercredi
<kanouk> acer 5220
<kanouk> amd sempron
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, ok, alors je vais ajuster la doc et faire une annonce sur la liste
<Mobidoy> la carte principale... comme une Motherboard mais sur un portable, y a pas beaucoup de carte donc, MainBoard est utilisé plus fréquement... chez les tech :) 
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, good, kanouk, je te vérifie ca, je te donne des news dans pas long.
<kanouk> ok merci Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> kanouk, http://cgi.ebay.ca/ACER-EXTENSA-5210-5220-5610-MOTHERBOARD-MB-TK301-005-/150540402038?pt=Motherboards&hash=item230ce83d76
<kanouk> merci Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> kanouk, es-tu de la grande région de Montréal ? 
<kanouk> je suis de la rive-sud de montréal
<kanouk> pourquoi?
<Mobidoy> ok.... bin si tu décides de le faire réparé, commande la carte et je te la change gratis free :) 
<kanouk> ah tu fais ça toi?
<kanouk> et toi tu habites à mtl?
<Mobidoy> ouaip, Tech en Électronique pour l'armée... des touches à tout :) 
<kanouk> lol
<Mobidoy> Oui, rive sud aussi... Châteauguay
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> un ti peu loin de chez moi châteauguay
<kanouk> je sais où c'est j'y suis déjà allée une fois
<Mobidoy> bahhh pas avec la nouvelle 30, je vais au Ubuntu Hour de Longueuil sur Roland Terrien tout les Jeudis et ca me prends +/- 30 mins
<kanouk> ben je voyage toujours sur la 30 moi
<Mobidoy> le nouveau bout dans les champs ??? Celui qui à ouvert en Novembre ? 
<kanouk> toi tu prends la 30 et ensuite tu prends quel chemin?
<kanouk> ah j'étais pas au courant
<Mobidoy> ouain, ca prends 5 minutes faires le bout qui en prenait presque 30 sur la 132...
<kanouk> tu étudies comme technicien ou bien tu as terminé ton cours?
<kanouk> ah ok
<kanouk> tu reprends la 132 alors
<Mobidoy> Terminé, ca fait 21 ans que je suis dans les forces :) 
<kanouk> ah ok :-D je te pensais plus jeune que ça
<kanouk> alors tu dois approcher la quarantaine?
<Mobidoy> Si tu es bonne en maths, l'âge d'entré dans les forces est 18 ans.... A + B = C lol ;) 
<kanouk> c'est ce que je pensais mais j'en étais pas certaine
<kanouk> bah j'avais bien calculé :D
<Mobidoy> lol :) 
<kanouk> je vais y penser Mobidoy , merci :)
<Mobidoy> ca fait plaisir :) 
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> une carte mère et une mainboard c'est la même chose alors?
<Mobidoy> oui :) 
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> et seulement en changeant la carte mère tout redeviendrait normal?
<Mobidoy> désoler, habitude militaire d'utilisé les termes anglais
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> pas grave
<kanouk> mais j'aurais plus mon système d'exploitation?
<Mobidoy> car la puce intel qui fait ta vidéo est soudé sur ta carte mêre
<Mobidoy> Oui tu vas tout avoir car c'est sur ton disque dur
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> donc pour toi, tu ne verrais pas de changement a part que ton affichage fonctionne :) 
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je garde ton lien et je pense à tout ça
<kanouk> ils livrent internationalement?
<kanouk> et c'est par paypal et je ne me suis jamais servie de ça
<kanouk> je re
<Mobidoy> Paypal, c'est une sécurité pour toi et pour eux, tu y attaches ta carte de crédit ou ton compte banquaire et Paypal Ira chercher les fonds pour la transaction puis, les leur remettras.... 
<Mobidoy> Pour la livraison, ils ne le font pas pour l'internationale mais pour le canada oui... 
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> Mobidoy--> et comment ça peut coûter faire réparer la carte mère dans un centre où ils vendent cette marque selon toi?
<Mobidoy> Probablement 250$ mais, je peut me renseigner pour toi.. 
<kanouk> ok merci :)
<Mobidoy> A date, juste la pièce (La carte mère) coute 250$.... Ca, c'est sans le temps... 
<kanouk> oh!
<Ankman> oi
<kanouk> et sur le lien que tu m'as donné tantôt ce sont des pièces neuves qu'ils vendent?
<kanouk> bien enfin je veux dire les cartes mères?
<Mobidoy> Bin ca ne le dit pas ca... Mais plus souvent qu'autrement ou c'est neuf ou reconditionné mais, normalement c'est mentionné... 
<kanouk> ah ok
<Mobidoy> Mais avant que tu commandes, ont vas vérifier ensemble que ce soit le bon modèle de carte... 
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je suis pas encore décidée
<Mobidoy> C'est juste pour te donner une idée du prix que ca pourrais te couter
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> oui je sais :) 
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> Je veux juste pas que tu commandes sans que l'ont confirme le tout à 100% 
<kanouk> et comment je fais pour savoir le modèle?
<Mobidoy> j'ai un site ou ont peut entrer ton numéro de série et ca dit si c'est la bonne carte :) 
<kanouk> ok et c'est quoi le lien?
<Mobidoy> http://www.notebooksolutions.ca/zc/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5339
<kanouk> merci
<Mobidoy> Regarde pas le prix de la carte sur ce site.... C'est presque du vol :) 
<kanouk> lol :)
<kanouk> je sais pas où entrer quoi
<Mobidoy> S/N or SNID (optional):
<kanouk> k et j'entre 5220?
<Mobidoy> Regarde derrière ton portable, il y à le numéro de série (s/n) ou le SNID... 
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> Ca vas être sur une étiquette... 
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> bon voilà ce que ça me dit: Please wait, checking serial number / SNID: Valid
<kanouk> Product: Aspire 5220-1884 (LX.AJ30X.002)
<kanouk> Region: PanAm (USA, Canada & Latin America)
<kanouk> The compatibility information you are requesting is not in our system yet. One of our Acer product specialists can investigate it and notify you (typically within 1-2 business days).
<kanouk> et ils me demandaient mon adresse email
<Mobidoy> ok, je vais faire l'investigation de mon coté :) 
<kanouk> lol ok
<Mobidoy> 95% certain.... La dernière option serait de regarder directement sur la carte mère... 
<kanouk> ouvrir mon portable?
<kanouk> si c'est ça ben j'arrive pas à l'ouvrir j'avais essayé dernièrement
<Mobidoy> :) un travail pour moi donc :) penses- y pis, si jamais tu décides de le faire, ont ce rencontrera devant un café en quelque part et je te le vérifierais ! 
<Mobidoy> Tu viendras nous voir cyphermox et moi un mercredi soir au café cr
<kanouk> lol ok je vais y penser Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> oups, café crème et ont regarderas ca la :) 
<kanouk> ben faudrait que ce soit un autre soir parce que je sors jamais la semaine
<kanouk> étant donné que je travaille tôt le matin
<kanouk> et c'est où le café cr, à longueuil?
<Mobidoy> Je crois que cyphermox à un compte de dépense chez cannonical donc ont lui feras payer :) 
<kanouk> :D
<Mobidoy> oui sur Roland Therrien, Derrière le Cégep
<kanouk> Édouard MonPetit?
<Mobidoy> Mais ca peut-être quand tu veux... 
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> ok je sais où c'est
<kanouk> j'aurais pas de problème à m'y rendre
<kanouk> ben je te promets que je vais y penser
<kanouk> et je t'en reparle
<kanouk> merci Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> bahh pour le transport, si tu as besoin, je suis le Taxi Ubuntu non officiel pour les heures Ubuntu :) 
<Mobidoy> Fait Plaisir kanouk :)
<kanouk> ça va aller pour le transport merci :D
<Mobidoy> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1328982&image=398918619&images=398918619&formats=0&format=0
<Mobidoy> sur cette image, la piece carré qui est sous ou est le E de computer (dans jk computer parts) c'est celui qui est défectueux
<Mobidoy> le carré vert foncé avec un carré noir au centre... 
<kanouk> ok c'est tout petit!
<Mobidoy> c'est ca la chip vidéo... 
<kanouk> ah ok
<Mobidoy> mais malheureusement, elle est soudé
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> ben sur les portables tout est soudé ou presque
<Mobidoy> en plus d'une experte des réseaux, ont vas faire de toi une experte composantes :P 
<kanouk> lol :D
<kanouk> j'aimerais bien :D
<kanouk> j'ai rien contre ça
<Mobidoy> Oui sauf les cartes réseau et bluetooth, la mémoire et le processeur 
<kanouk> et toi tu t'es intéressé à linux comment?
<Mobidoy> Bin je me suis toujours intéresséà l'informatique, j'avait le choix entre programmeur au Cégep ou Militaire..... 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-15
<Mobidoy> Donc Linux est venus à moi :) 
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> comment ça linux est venu à toi?
<kanouk> chez les militaires on utilise Linux?
<Mobidoy> Américain oui, pour protéger leurs systêmes mais ici.... ils sont pas trop trop vite lol.... 
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> Non c'est que en jouant avec mon ordi et en m'informant constamment, j'ai connus Linux... Il me fallais juste de prendre le temps de l'apprendre... ce que j'ai décidé de faire il y a maintenant 4 mois :) 
<kanouk> oh c'est tout récent
<kanouk> et tu as quelle distribution?
<Mobidoy> 10.10 :) 
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> Oui très récent mais pas ma première expérience... 
<kanouk> ton ordi doit être plus récent que le mien
<Mobidoy> je l'ai déjà installé auparavant... 
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> Ouin, ont parleras pas de mon Ordi lol, MagicFab, gpc et cyphermox vont encore roul. des yeux :P lol 
<Mobidoy> oups *roulé
<kanouk> comment ça?
<kanouk> tu ouvrirais mon ordi au café?
<Mobidoy> ils le trouve "overkill" lol
<kanouk> passé date?
<Mobidoy> oui, c'est facile à faire que tu t'y connais :) 
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> Non, c'est une bête... .minute... 
<kanouk> ?
<Mobidoy> http://rog.asus.com/Product.aspx?PId=39
<kanouk> t'es pas à pied :-D
<Mobidoy> non pas vraiment :) 
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> moi j'ai un Intel Core 2 Duo
<kanouk> donc toi en ouvrant mon ordi tu pourrais savoir tout de suite ce qui va pas?
<kanouk> ou bien seulement pour savoir ce qu'il faut comme carte mère
<kanouk> il m'est arrivé de me demander s'il n'y avait pas quelque chose de désoudé
<kanouk> pas été capable de l'ouvrir donc pas vu
<Mobidoy> Oui je peut probablement le voir.... 
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> si c'est une mauvaise soudure, ca peut etre arrangé :) 
<kanouk> tu traînes ton kit avec toi tout le temps?
<kanouk> je blague
<Mobidoy> non pas pour la soudure :) 
<kanouk> je blaguais :)
<Mobidoy> oui je sais :) 
<kanouk> :-D
<Mobidoy> de toute facon, la soudure, je le fait faire par un pro ue je connais..... Gratis free lui aussi
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> chanceux toi
<kanouk> moi je dois quitter et merci beaucoup Mobidoy pour tes renseignements, on s'en reparle
<Mobidoy> bahhh c'est mon domaine donc, j'ai bcp de contact
<Mobidoy> Ok bonne soirée :) 
<kanouk> merci et à toi aussi bonne fin de soirée et aux autres aussi
<qwebirc9540> Bonjour à vous tous
<qwebirc9540> Question :ou puis me procurer la liste des matériels compatible avec la version. 10.10 de ubuntu, car jessiae de l'installer ca ça gele, j,ai essayer diffent mode de démarrage et ca ne veux toujours pas s'installer, live ou installation complete
<cyphermox> qwebirc9540, y'a une liste publiée, mais ce serait plus facile de t'indiquer s'il y a des trucs spéciaux si tu nous dit qu'est-ce qui gèle, ou quand
<deuxpi> cyphermox: je pourrais te donner un coup de main pour le geekfest ?
<cyphermox> deuxpi, ben sur
<deuxpi> ok, je vais vérifier si je suis vraiment libre cette fin de semaine et je te confirme
<cyphermox> il faut maintenant juste que je parle à Fab pour avoir la nappe/banderole
<deuxpi> oh ouais... super :)
<deuxpi> faudrait tellement que je reconstruise mon arduino contrôlé par manette wii :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<Mobidoy> me2 je peut probablement y être.... je crois pas être booker mais, c'est à vérifier :) 
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> MagicFab, si t'as vu mon message sur la liste, on aurait besoin de la nappe le 5 et 6 mars
<MagicFab> cyphermox, NP
<MagicFab> cyphermox, des ustensiles aussi ?
<MagicFab> ;)
<cyphermox> MagicFab, non ca va, j'en ai plein ;)
<cyphermox> j'vais amener une boite de CDs
<MagicFab> cyphermox, j'en aurais besoin d'autres, tu en as ? ~50
<cyphermox> pas sur j'en ai assez pour tout ca
<cyphermox> on va devoir penser à en commander
<cyphermox> LeDucDuBleuet, hey
<cyphermox> puis, tes Ubuntu Hour à Chicoutimi, ca marche bien?
<LeDucDuBleuet> Un petit bonjour de Chicoutimi à -22C / -35C ressenti !
<LeDucDuBleuet> Oui le Ubuntu Hour de Chicoutimi se porte très bien, la semaine dernière nous étions 7 dont 2 représentants de http://www.mapgears.com/
<cyphermox> cool
<LeDucDuBleuet> Oui je suis très heureux de tenir les Heures Ubuntu @ Chicoutimi, ça se parle de plus en plus et même le staff du Café Cambio embarque tranquillement pas vite!
<LeDucDuBleuet> Le secret c'est la constance du jardinier... ;-)
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, cyphermox, deuxpi, gpc,  ROADTRIP gang... Ottawa et Chicoutimi !!! Faut aller les visiter ;P
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, yep, on verra ca un moment donné
<gpc> Ottawa I could do. Chicoutimi is a little far
<gpc> would have to make a weekend out of it.
<gpc> but yeah, would be cool some day to go see the folks up there
<cyphermox> yep
<Mobidoy> gpc, got a big Envoy, 7 seats, enough space to sleep and, even an inverter in so you can still be connected :) 
<Mobidoy> I should have my 3G router by that time so, internet in the truck 4 all :) 
<gpc> haha, nothing personal but if/when I go to chicoutimi I am not sleeping in a car
<Mobidoy> on the road i mean.... Not for the night :P 
<gpc> it's only 6.5hr drive, don't need to sleep on the road for that.
<gpc> if I get this job at the airport, I'll follow you guys on my bike (when I buy it)
<Mobidoy> 6.5 ? You take the Donkey ride ? 5 hours top :) It is not Lac St-jean... 
<gpc> hahaha
<gpc> google maps shows 6.5 but yeah 5 to 5.5 is doable
<Mobidoy> Bike.... yeah that would be a nice trip and, would greatly help to get rid of that winter greasy "duvet"
<gpc> I have never gone past Quebec city 
<Mobidoy> car or bike... or both 
<gpc> un jour j'vas visiter ma province un peu :)
<gpc> both
<Mobidoy> Time to look for sponsors and join the "Pratique à l'agréable".... Ubuntu Québec installfest tour !! :) lol 
<gpc> furthest east is Quebec, ouest is Niagara Falls, south is Miami and north I am not sure but I think Ste Adele
<Mobidoy> East Bosnia, South Dominican republic, West BC, North would be Ste Adele too.... But must of it is thru Army ;) 
<gpc> I lie, I have been to Val David
 * cyphermox -> lunch
<gpc> bon appetit
<Mobidoy> Enjoy :) 
<gpc> Mobidoy: I have this feeling of wanting to go to BC. I don't know why because I have no family or anybody I know there but since I am a little kid I have wanted to go to BC.
<gpc> There is something in BC that calls me 
<Mobidoy> Yup... know the feeling but.... you gotta do the Calgary -> Vancouver by road... not train or you will miss it all !! 
<Mobidoy> not plane too.
<gpc> yeah, I want to drive it
<gpc> I am not to crazy about planes anyway 
<LeDucDuBleuet> Hey guys, you're welcome anytime!
<LeDucDuBleuet> For accommodations, I would recommend http://ajsag.leducdubleuet.biz/ in Chicoutimi.
<LeDucDuBleuet> @Mobidoy "Ubuntu Québec installfest tour !" seems like a great idea!
<Mobidoy> LeDucDuBleuet, ouais, l'idée est en l'air.... reste à voir ce que ça va donné :) 
<LeDucDuBleuet> Cool! En passant, pour ceux qui trippe snowborad/ski, y'a le Valinouët qui génial!
<gpc> haha la musique sur le site sonne porno 1970
<gpc> hahahaha
<Mobidoy> lol
<LeDucDuBleuet> Effectivement un peu... lol
<LeDucDuBleuet> Oups c'est la version de dev sur laquelle je travaille en ce moment, le site officiel est plutôt http://www.ajsaguenay.com/
<MaLiXs> jai un probleme avec mon driver video
<MaLiXs> gros probleme ^^
<LeDucDuBleuet> @MaliXs nVidia / ATI / Intel ?
<MaLiXs> ati
<Mobidoy> je conais pas mal le coin pour y avoir passé tout le temps des innonations à vos aidé :) J'étais le premier véhicule militaire à y entrer... Je vais te dire qu'il y en avait du monde à l'étape qui voulais embarquer avec moi :) 
<LeDucDuBleuet> @Mobidoy J'imagine, c'était toute une histoire ce déluge... Pas pour rien qu'on est parle toujours! :-)
<Mobidoy> MaLiXs, tu as quel driver, celui par défaut ou il me semble que tu avais installé un plus récent nom ? 
<Mobidoy> oups lol... *non ? 
<Mobidoy> LeDucDuBleuet, ouais, je m'en fit encore souvent parlé, j'ai même été interviewer souvent à ce sujet étant le premier à y arriver et travaillant à l'acceuil à l'aréna de Bagot... 
<LeDucDuBleuet> Mobidoy, je pense qu'on a perdu MaliXs avec nos histoires de déluge... :)
<LeDucDuBleuet> @MaliXs, toujours là?
<Mobidoy> gpc, if Québec installfest tour works out, we could try to do a Canadian Edition :) lol
<Mobidoy> Olol
<MaLiXs> bah jai installer le proprio fourni apres l'install de ubuntu car je vien de réinstaller
<gpc> I think it would be difficult and would require a lot of organizing. not impossible but funding would be an issue for something that big. I think we should stay more local for now :)
<MaLiXs> en fait quand j'install le driver proprio , apres le reboot 1fois sur 2 il demarre en tty ( alors la je suis oubliger de passer en récupération pour avoir le graphique)
<Mobidoy> This is the IF in my sentence :) 
<LeDucDuBleuet> @MaliXs Ok et le pilote libre par défaut ne fonctionnait pas ?
<LeDucDuBleuet> @MaliXs Personnellement, j'ai un petit HP Touch TX2 avec une ATI / AMD et le pilote par défaut fonctionne très bien. Je suis curieux à savoir pourquoi j'installerais le pilote proprio ?
<MaLiXs> car mon gpu est trop récent ^^
<MaLiXs> n'est pas suporter pour la  3d
<LeDucDuBleuet> Je vois :(
<LeDucDuBleuet> Désolé je peux pas t'aider plus ça alors... Quelqu'un d'autres a une idée pour une Ati récente ?
<Mobidoy> C'est p-e le problême aussi du proprio suggèré par Ubuntu, c'est quoi ton GPU et qu'elle est la version du pilote ? 
<Mobidoy> Le proprio est peut-être trop vieu et ne supporte pas bien ta carte.... 
<MaLiXs> a moin que ati nous refourge de vieu driver ....
<MaLiXs> il date de decembre 2010
<MaLiXs> jvais reboot et apres je vais lancer l'utilitaire de config ati pour voi
<MaLiXs> oh sa lair a fonctioner la
<MaLiXs> jai reussi a demarer sans rien faire en mode graphique et reussi a activer compiz
<MaLiXs> et mon CCC fonctionne
<MaLiXs> reste a voir si world of warcraft vas pas lamantablement planter
<LeDucDuBleuet> On croise les doigts!
<MaLiXs> YES !!!!!
<MaLiXs> c'est qui le pro ^^
<MaLiXs> lol
<MaLiXs> c'est le temps de retourner sur mes 2 petit level 85 ^^
<LeDucDuBleuet> Good good good, have fun!
<kanouk> bonsoir!
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman 
<Ankman> ca va?
<kanouk> bien merci Ankman et toi?
<kanouk> Ankman--> tu es responsable du chan ici?
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> bien ici
<kanouk> ok
<Ankman> pour-quoi?
<kanouk> pv please?
<kanouk> Ankman--> pv please?
<Ankman> pv?
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> ok?
<Ankman> c'est?
<Ankman> PM?
<kanouk> yes lol
<Ankman> :-)
<qwebirc70048> bonjour jai installer XUBUNTU et je me demandais si il y a un logiciel comme msn...aprt que pidgyn..quelques chose qui marche avec la cam ..jai downloader amns mais il y aucun fichier qui linstall automatique
<kanouk> tu as amsn
<Ankman> pidgin
<kanouk> pidgin ne fonctionne pas avec la cam Ankman 
<Ankman> cam  seulement jabber-jabber
<qwebirc70048> jabber sur xubuntu marcherais alors
<kanouk> qwebirc70048--> tu as regardé dans ton gestionnaire de paquets synaptic?
<Ankman> il marche avec
<kanouk> ah ok pidgin avec compe
<kanouk> compte jabber?
<qwebirc70048> paquet sypnatic je connais zero linus jetais avec window avant on install et sa sintall ...je suis nouveau sur xubuntu
<Ankman> gmail prend jabber
<qwebirc70048> jai un compte msn
<Ankman> jabber est un protocol
<qwebirc70048> lequel programme de jabber je prend avec la cam,,
<Ankman> deux gens avec pidgin (linux) et gmail
<kanouk> lol Ankman 
<qwebirc70048> mais amsn est fait pour linux a la base et xubuntu c pour linux
<kanouk> bien oui xubuntu c'est du linux
<qwebirc70048> http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-10690694-installer-amsn-sur-xubuntu
<qwebirc70048> jai trouver sa mais je comprend pas trop lastuce
<kanouk> bon ben fait : suto apt-get install amsn
<kanouk> dans un terminal
<qwebirc70048> je trouve sa ou le terminal
<kanouk> ton mot de passe te sera demandé mais tu le verras pas quand tu le taperas et c'est normal
<kanouk> Applications, accessoires, terminal
<qwebirc70048> ok jy suis
<kanouk> tout va s'installer tout seul une fois ton mot de passe entré
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-16
<Mobidoy> Inhabituel mais, je ne veux pas tout ré-installé et je veux transformer un vieux poste en serveur.... quels paquets devrais-je enlever pour l'allèger ???
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: en gros, peut-être juste arrêter le serveur X serait suffisant
<deuxpi> genre... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<deuxpi> et tu t'assures que tu peux accéder avec ssh par exemple
<Mobidoy> oui j'ai deja ssh
<Mobidoy> mais gdm vas repartir a chaque redémarrage ? 
<deuxpi> oui 
<Mobidoy> si je le veut plus :) ? 
<Mobidoy> Plus besoin :) 
<deuxpi> en gros tu peux regarder les dépendances du paquet ubuntu-desktop
<deuxpi> c'est ce paquet si fait le gros de la différence entre la version serveur et la version desktop
<Mobidoy> donc, je peut tout simplement enlever ubuntu-desktop
<deuxpi> j'imagine que si ça enlève aussi tous les paquets qui viennent comme dépendance, ça pourrait faire la job
<deuxpi> mais à moins de manquer d'espace de disque c'est peut-être pas absolument nécéssaire
<Mobidoy> ouin... 
<deuxpi> :)
<Mobidoy> je vais jongler avec l'idée... c'est un serveur pour pratiquer/tester donc, ca pourrais être un bon test ....
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: remove ubuntu-desktop. That should also remove gdm and a bunch of other packages but like deuxpi just said unless you need space you don't really need to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. If you aren't running the GUI applications they aren't using any resources.
<Mobidoy> IdleOne, aye, just need to prevent gdm to restart on reboot.... 
<Mobidoy> wth ? what happened to gpc ? 
<IdleOne> but why?
<IdleOne> My znc got disconnected and this is the default nick on there. I just didn't change it
<Mobidoy> dont need it and makes it about 15 to 30 seconds slower on reboots :) 
<IdleOne> so remove gdm
<IdleOne> anyway, you don't normally reboot servers often
<Mobidoy> yeah we were only 2 in the room for a while ! 
<Mobidoy> nopes but test server.... crash dummie.... 
<Mobidoy> I got to learn somewhere :) 
<deuxpi>  04:19:50 up 183 days,  9:14,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00 
<deuxpi> :)
<IdleOne> well sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> nice uptime and load
<deuxpi> wasted ! :)
<Mobidoy> lol
<IdleOne> wasted?
<deuxpi> just as if cpu was a resource that *has* tu be used or was going to go stale :)
<Mobidoy> btw, I planted the Ubuntu Quebec tour seed into MagicFab brain.... lets see where it will take us ;)
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> we could do Chicoutimi, Lac St-Jean, Quebec, Trois Rivieres....
<IdleOne> Tout sur le bras de Canonical!!!
<IdleOne> yeah right lol
<Mobidoy> Lol !!! Percé too, never seen the hole !! 
<IdleOne> oui Perce
<IdleOne> and Abitibi
<Mobidoy> .... I mean, i think we have users there !! 
<IdleOne> J'ai d'la misere me rendre a Outremont 
<Mobidoy> lol
<IdleOne> y veux faire le Qubec entier lui
<IdleOne> Quebec*
<Mobidoy> bin kin !! 
<Mobidoy> Passer au nouvelles grace a notre banderole (Venez voir comment économiser des millions en impôt)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, tu vas penser d'amener des CD ce soir ? 
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> check ben ca, j'en met dans mon sac *tesuite*
<cyphermox> 15 ca va faire pour ce coup-ci?
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, ouaip lol.... en passant, je vais faire un "extended edition" de l'Ubuntu Hour, je devrais être là à compter de 14:00 14:30 :) 
<cyphermox> aye aye aye
<cyphermox> mmkay
<cyphermox> je peux peut-être faire un effort et quitter tot alors... anyway ma copine a cours ajd
<Mobidoy> Ma blonde a de l'ecole a soir pis je suis seul à la maison donc, après ma Physio, je vais y aller directement :) 
<cyphermox> je vais dîner et quitter vers 15h ou 16h alors
<Mobidoy> dak
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, je pars... A plus ! 
<cyphermox> a plus
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, are you around ? 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox broke one of your scripts lol :) 
<cyphermox> deuxpi, dans lp_binary_url.py : "from ubuntutools.misc import split_release_pocket"
<cyphermox> c'est ca le bobo                                                      ^
<cyphermox> splitReleasePocket dans ta version, mais maintenant c'est split_release_pocket
<kanouk> bonsoir
<cyphermox> soir
<kanouk> bonsoir cyphermox 
<kanouk> comment va?
<cyphermox> ca va
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir Mobidoy 
<kanouk> ça va?
<kanouk> Mobidoy, tu es pas au café ce soir?
<Mobidoy> Mais oui nous y sommes :) 
<kanouk> ah ok
<kanouk> vous êtes combien qui vous y rendez?
<Mobidoy> 2, cyphermox et moi :) 
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> alors bon café 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-17
<Mobidoy> Merci :) 
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> j'avais justement parlé à cyphermox de ton portable environ 15 minutes avant que tu te connecte :) 
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> lorsque je me suis connectée tantôt avec mon autre écran il a fallu que je fasse Ctrl Alt backspace pour rebooter il se rendait as jusqu'au bout
<kanouk> et il en dit quoi cyphermox de mon portable?
<Mobidoy> ton autre écran ? 
<Mobidoy> sur le même portable... ? 
<kanouk> c'est bien bizarre
<kanouk> non il me faut un autre écran pour pouvoir démarrer sur mon portable
<kanouk> et une fois démarré il n'y a rien qui apparaît sur l'autre écran, tout apparaît normalement sur mon portable
<kanouk> mais si j'ai pas cet autre écran alors il m'est impossible de me connecter à ma session parce que je ne vois rien
<cyphermox> kanouk, et ton laptop c'est quoi? Un Dell Latitude E6410?
<kanouk> non c'est un acer
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, carte graphique/proc Ironlake ou Arrendale? (i3/i5/i7)
<kanouk> bizarre quand-même qu'une fois booté sur l'autre écran tout apparaisse normalement sur l'écran de mon laptop
<cyphermox> en effet
<cyphermox> j'ai déjà vu ca en bogue de driver, mais ca n'affecterait pas Windows...
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> je savais pas que tu avais quelque chose qui s'affichait.... je croyais que tu n'avait rien du tout donc, c'est pas le probleme que je croyais !! 
<kanouk> c'est pour ça que je trouvais bizarre que ça aurait pu être la carte mère
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1328982&image=398918619&images=398918619&formats=0&format=0
<kanouk> parce que pas longtemps après l'achat il a planté et il m'a fallu le retourner au service après vente pour le réparer, il ne faisait plus rien
<Mobidoy> ont fouille à ton problême la... 
<kanouk> ok :)
<Mobidoy> extensa 5220 ? 
<cyphermox> kanouk, es-tu connectée sur la machine?
<cyphermox> j'aurais besoin d'un détail: sudo lspci -vn | grep VGA
<kanouk> euh attend je sais que c'est 5220, oui je suis connectée
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> oui cherche pas, c'est bien extensa... occupe toi de cyphermox :) 
<cyphermox> juste les deux numéros dans la troisième colonne si je me souviens bien, le PCI iD
<kanouk> attend
<kanouk> j'ai rien quand je fais cette commande
<cyphermox> ma faute
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> c'est pas la bonne commande?
<cyphermox> si tu peux, fais "sudo lspci -vnvn" et envoie sur un site comme pastebin.com
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je mets les guillemets?
<cyphermox> non :)
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> http://pastebin.com/6DExzhYW
<cyphermox> euh c'est bien sur le laptop ca?
<Mobidoy> es-tu sur ton portable qui ne fonctionne pas ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy comprend plus ;)
<kanouk> oui je suis bien sur le portable en question
<cyphermox> kanouk, si oui, finalement la commande c'est "sudo lspci -vnvn | grep VGA"
<kanouk> lol
<Mobidoy> tu es supposé avoir une intel x3100 et ca nous donne une nvidia 7000 
<kanouk> hein?
<kanouk> c'est bien une nvidia sur l'autocollant de mon ordi
<kanouk> Mobidoy, comment ça je suis supposée avoir une intel?
<cyphermox> kanouk, il regarde une liste de pieces qui sont sensées etre dans le modèle 5220
<kanouk> ah ok
<kanouk> je comprenais plus très bien là ;-D
<cyphermox> hehe moi non plus
<Mobidoy> ton collant, il dit quoi ? 
<cyphermox> kanouk,  sudo lspci -vnvn | grep VGA ca donne quelque chose?
<kanouk> nvidia Geforce 7000M
<cyphermox> ok
<kanouk> oh excuse cyphermox , je fais ta commande
<cyphermox> pas de trouble
<Mobidoy> pourrais-tu svp re vérifier ton model ? Ca fit pas un extensa 5220 avec ce qu'ont regarde :) 
<kanouk> attend je fais la commande et te donne le reste
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, a mon avis c'est un Acer Aspire 7520
<kanouk> non c'est bien un 5220 à moins que je ne sache plus lire :D
<kanouk> le résultat de ta commande: http://pastebin.com/QPxpPv3a
<cyphermox> kanouk,  ok, maintenant on va voir si on peut faire de quoi avec ca sans changer le matériel
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> comme je le disais tantôt
<kanouk> pas longtemps après l'avoir acheté il a planté et j'ai retourné au SAV
<cyphermox> ouais
<cyphermox> ils t'ont renvoyé la même boite?
<kanouk> mais je sais pas exactement ce qui a été changé , sauf qu'il m'est revenu moitié anglais, moitié français
<kanouk> oui le même ordi j'avais plus la boîte
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> peux-tu envoyer le fichier /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? je sais pas trop comment est mieux, mais je crois que sur pastebin.com tu peux envoyer un fichier directement
<kanouk> quand je l'ai envoyé je n'étais plus capable de le démarrer
<kanouk> ah ok bien sûr
<cyphermox> c'est pour savoir quelle version du driver nvidia tu as, au cas ou on pourrait la changer et faire marcher ca
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> http://pastebin.com/YD3tSXts
<cyphermox> kanouk, je crois que c'est pas le bon fichier
<cyphermox> /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<kanouk> oui et j'en ai d'autres
<kanouk> c'est le bon je viens de revérifier
<kanouk> j'ai le .old
<cyphermox> ah, c'est bizarre, c'est pas les bons trucs dedans :P
<Mobidoy> un autre pastebin kanouk svp, "sudo dmidecode -t baseboard"
<kanouk> ya bien des choses bizarres sur cet ordi
<kanouk> ok
<cyphermox> bon... d'ac . moi je dirais à ce point ci ca vaudrait mieux d'opérer le malade à pas-distance
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> tu veux le résultat de la commande?
<Mobidoy> oui svp
<kanouk> http://pastebin.com/cLjjj1Lc
<Mobidoy> woot ok ca fonctionne, c'est un aspire, pas un extensa :) 
<kanouk> c'est ças
<kanouk> je croyais vous l'avoir dit que c'était un aspire non?
<kanouk> :D
<Mobidoy> pas grave, au moins la, nous sommes sur la bonne track :) 
<kanouk> ok
<cyphermox> kanouk, un dernier de moi:
<cyphermox> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<kanouk> OK
<kanouk> http://pastebin.com/DehiYXpU
<cyphermox> cool
<kanouk> :)
<cyphermox> et tu roules Lucid je crois?
<kanouk> non karmic
<cyphermox> ok
<kanouk> j'avais le pilote 173 et changé pour 185
<kanouk> je sais pas si ça a un rapport
<kanouk> j'y connais rien
<cyphermox> ok
<Mobidoy> comment as-tu fait la mise à jour du pilote ? 
<kanouk> ben j'ai passé par pilote de périphérique il était disponible
<kanouk> à un certain moment lors d'une mise à jour tout allait de travers, c'était pas comme d'habitude
<Mobidoy> ok :) juste au cas que tu ai été aventureuse :) 
<kanouk> et la mise à jour n,avait pas pu se terminer correctement
<kanouk> lol
<Mobidoy> depuis quand il fait ca ton portable ? 
<kanouk> bien en fait il s'est mis à aller mal après cette mise à jour mais quand même fonctionnel
<kanouk> moi je dois quitter malheureusement mais on continuera à en reparler demain ou après demain si ça vous dérange pas trop
<cyphermox> ok a plus kanouk 
<kanouk> merci beaucoup et @ +++
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous
<yhs> Bonsoir ubuntuland ...
<yhs> Est-ce possible de virer le clique d'un track-pad sous ubuntu ?
<deuxpi> Système > Préférences > Souris > Pavé tactile > Activer les clics de souris avec le pavé tactile
<deuxpi> ouf !
<yhs> pourtant j'ai cherché :P
<yhs> Je vois pas l'option «Activer les clics de souris avec le pavé tactile» :(
<deuxpi> ah euh...
<yhs> j'ai 2 onglets «général» et «accessibilité» et là-dedans j'ai rien à propos du pavé tactile
<deuxpi> j'ai définitivement 3 onglets... alors je sais pas c'est quoi la différence
<yhs> bizarre
<yhs> il me manque un onglet o_O
<deuxpi> peut-être que c'est un driver différent
<yhs> un paquet manquant ?
<yhs> dans l'aide officiel il me dirige au même endroit que toi ... et ils ajoutes «Une configuration plus poussée du pavé tactile est possible avec l'application gsynaptics.»
<yhs> je vais essayer... au cas
<deuxpi> yhs: dans mon log /var/log/Xorg.0.log ça dit "config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/eve
<deuxpi> nt7)"
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, finalement, j'ai pas mal réglé le problème de Unity hier soir
<cyphermox> mon code marche assez bien, il reste juste des petits glitches dans certaines résolutions ou certains "switch" de résolutions
<Mobidoy> Cool :) 
<Mobidoy> moi j'ai toujours pas trouvé pourquoi je shutdown au login de gdm
<cyphermox> y'a quelqu'un d'autre qui vois ca?
<cyphermox> en fait, check si quand ca fait ca t'avais une session ouverte ailleurs (e.g. un terminal texte)
<Mobidoy> ouin bin je crois que c'etait un serveur sql ou possiblement openerp qui créait ce problême.... je vais le savoir bientôt :) 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, got it, hsqldb-server was the bad boy
<cyphermox> ah
<deuxpi> tiens... gwibber a besoin d'une 'tite patch pour supporter les proxy socks...
<Mobidoy> moi j'ai besoin de patience pour faire fonctionner mon serveur de openerp..... lol :) 
<deuxpi> prends des notes !! ;)
<Mobidoy> ma notes c'est que, ca fait bcp sacrer quand tu est pas capable de voir ton propre serveur sur ton réseau avec le client :P lol !! 
<deuxpi> tu peux aller voir sur #openerp
<deuxpi> oops #openobject
<Mobidoy> ok, bin je cherche un peu, y aurais possiblement un bug qui fait que, le username de la db doit etre le meme que celui de ton usager sur le server
<deuxpi> weird
<Mobidoy> bon, ça veut vraiment rien savoir.... au grands maux, les grands moyens.... je wipe mon desktop transformé en serveur et j'install 10.04 server....  C'est fini le niaisage :) 
<Mobidoy> Quel type de serveur que je devrais installer pour de l'accès de fichier via web ? 
<Mobidoy> SSH ? 
<Mobidoy> je devrais plutot dire, via wan
<Mobidoy> donc, postes sur un lan dans un endroit et server à un autre endroit.
<deuxpi> j'imagine que ça dépend du type d'utilisation
<deuxpi> par ex. le $HOME sur le serveur... ou partage de fichiers communs
<deuxpi> moi je pars pour le Club Atomic dans 2 min
<cyphermox> ouais, club atomic la
<cyphermox> aussitot que ma compile termine :)
<Mobidoy>  shit, j'avais oublier ca moi !!! 
<Mobidoy> c'est a quel heure ? 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, c'est pour un partage de fichiers communs
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-18
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, dit à deuxpi de regarder son irc lol :) Je me rappelais plus que c'etait a soir ca... pu habituer avec les heures ubuntu 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: c'est peut-être plus simple avec une solution comme samba ?
<deuxpi> désolé, je viens d'ouvrir mon ordi :)
<Mobidoy> pas de prob lol :) j'y avait bin pensé, comme j'ai vue que cyphermox etait loguer, j'en ai profité :) 
<Mobidoy> donc samba pour eux pour accedé à leurs fichier d'entreprise sur mon serveur ici, ssh pour moi pour acceder à mon serveur a distance pis bin le reste viendras avec le besoin ? 
<deuxpi> ouais ? :)
<Mobidoy> je croyais que Samba c'était pour un liens avec windows :) 
<deuxpi> oui, mais ça reste un protocole d'échange de fichiers assez facile à mettre en fonction
<Mobidoy> je les connectais à mon serveur via ssh, ca fonctionnait aussi :) 
<deuxpi> tant mieux !
<Musashimaru> quelqu'un arrive a rouler GLX et composite avec 3 écran sur 2 cartes nvidia?
<Mobidoy> grand projet Musashimaru :) 
<Musashimaru> ben tout marche, mais glx marche pas avec xinerama... mias un gars m'a dit que lui il avait twinview avec 3 écran... mais j'arrive pas a avoir son xorg.conf
<Musashimaru> sinon, j'ai essayé Day Of Defeat en 5040x1050... 
<Musashimaru> pas pire... gros champ de vue
<Mobidoy> lol
<Musashimaru> alors, ton fils, il programme maintenant?
<Mobidoy> pas encore lol.... il a finalement installé Ubuntu, donnons lui le temps :) 
<Musashimaru> faut pas programmer pour programmer... LA programmation c'est un moyen, pas un but
<Musashimaru> faut programmer pour créer, sinon, on se fait chier
<Mobidoy> ouaip :) 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi tu es la ? 
<deuxpi> eh oui....
<deuxpi> j'essaie de comprendre pourquoi le ipv6 à la maison marche pas trop bien
<Mobidoy> dsl... j'ai ete distrait... 
<deuxpi> :)
<Mobidoy> pour le samba, pour acces du bureau, j'ouvre un port que je lui assigne dans le config ? 
<deuxpi> je crois qu'il y a au moins deux ports
<deuxpi> en fait, 4
<deuxpi> 137, 138, 139, et 445
<deuxpi> mais le mieux c'est de le configurer pour qu'il soit attaché qu'à l'interface interne
<Mobidoy> eth0 ? 
<deuxpi> je veux dire celle du LAN
<deuxpi> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/securing-samba.html
<Mobidoy> ok thanx :) 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, non, j'irai pas au Hour, j'ai pas vraiment le temps ajd, je veux quitter tôt
<moustafa> cyphermox: Je pensais y aller avec toi...
<moustafa> cyphermox: Changement de plans, probablement
<MobiAndroid> cyphermox vas tu au Ubuntu hour ?
<cyphermox> MobiAndroid, non
<cyphermox> <cyphermox> Mobidoy, non, j'irai pas au Hour, j'ai pas vraiment le temps ajd, je veux quitter tôt
<MobiAndroid> dak..
<moustafa> Est-ce que le hour a toujour lieu au bistro auracaria?
<cyphermox> yep
<moustafa> hmm, se teter un lift devient inefficace
<Mobidoy_> avoir su avant moustafa, j'etais dans le coin ! 
<moustafa> Mobidoy_: On s'arrangera pour la prochaine fous
<moustafa> *fois
<Mobidoy_> ouais...
<Mobidoy_> cyphermox: y as tu des postes ouvert à MTL ? Ont à quelqu'un ici qui ce cherche une job :) 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: tu veux dire http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers ?
<Mobidoy_> merci deuxpi 
<deuxpi> tro-o-o-o-o-p de c-c-c-c-afé
<Mobidoy_> Ubuntu runs on it.... so should you !!!!<
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, qqn que je connais?
<IdleOne> is it just me or is archive.canonical.com really slow
<cyphermox> why would you use that?
<IdleOne> I did a reinstall a while back and never switched my repos
<IdleOne> which do you use?
<cyphermox> but it only contains very few nonfree things
<cyphermox> I use ca.archive or mirror.anl.gov
<IdleOne> what does the non-free have to do with the fastest repo?
<cyphermox> e.g. archive.c.c only has skype, sun-java6, and other minor things that don't get updated often... you might want to disable it if you're don't need it
<IdleOne> oh, what I meant was the default main server is slow for me 
<cyphermox> oh, then that's something very different ;)
<cyphermox> default main server being ca.archive or just archive?
<IdleOne> archive
<cyphermox> try the ca.archive one instead maybe
<cyphermox> if you use archive.u.c you go all the way to London to get your packages :)
<IdleOne> I better call FedEx, might get them faster :P
<cyphermox> I think it's Royal Mail over there :P
<cyphermox> boo... bluez is somehow utterly broken for me on natty
<IdleOne> everything is broken on natty
<cyphermox> right
<IdleOne> chu tanner the Sympatico
<IdleOne> s/the/de
<IdleOne> Stupid BS connection.
<Ironwind25> commande pour savoir son ip?merci
<Lrrr_> ifconfig
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, non c'est pas quelqu'un que tu connais
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, ok
<cyphermox> ben en2k, ya des postes, mais c'est majoritairement work from home, à part le support j'imagine
<cyphermox> Ironwind25, ton ip locale ou sur internet/
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, c'est un français qui viens d'arriver au Québec, il est spécialisé en sysadmin
<cyphermox> k
<qwebirc90051> les deux s.v.p
<Ironwind25> desole probleme de connection oui les deux ip s.v.p
<cyphermox> qwebirc90051, c'est comme Lrrr_ disais... en local, ifconfig -a va te donner l'ip de chaque interface, et pour l'ip sur internet, tu dois regarder sur un site comme http://ip4.me
<Ironwind25> kqwebirc50634k merci
<cyphermox> ou alors ipchicken.com
<Ironwind25> merci beaucoup
<cyphermox> i wish people would stick around long enough for me to finish typing.
<Mobidoy> lol
<Ankman> aww
<Mobidoy> si je veux téléchargé en cli, avec wget, comment je fais exemple ce liens: http://www.sugarcrm.com/crm/download/helper.html?dl=/frs/download.php/7752/sugarcrm-CE-6.1.2-linux-installer.bin
<Mobidoy> nm, je l'avais correctement, je devais juste prendre le liens drect :P
<Ankman> yep
<d2_racing> bonsoir, j'aimerais avoir des infos à propos de ubuntu 11.10
<d2_racing> Le serveur X va être remplacé par Waylan, est-ce que ça casse les appels de GTK et de QT ? Je sais pas comment X fonctionne, mais il doit bien y avoir un API ou quelque chose pour que GTK ou QT affiche quelque chose à l'écran
<deuxpi> d2_racing: bonjour ! le développement de 11.10 devrait commencer dès que la version 11.04 est relâchée dans deux mois.
<deuxpi> Il doit bien y avoir des informations sur Wayland, mais l'intégration avec Ubuntu est encore à venir
<d2_racing> avez-vous des infos sur le sujet ?
<deuxpi> Je sais que les systèmes comme GTK supportent plusieurs "backends", ce qui leur permet de rouler aussi sur Windows et Mac par exemple
<deuxpi> alors je suppose que ce sera seulement un autre "backend" à ajouter
<d2_racing> ok je vois, car à première vue, ça semble assez hot quitter X.org
<deuxpi> j'imagine que d'avoir un système directement fondé sur le compisiting GL est plus simple à implémenter qu'une extension qui fait la même chose par-dessus le protocole X11
<d2_racing> ça doit et le code doit être plus léger aussi
<d2_racing> merci pour les infos :P
<deuxpi> y'a pas de quoi o-O
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-19
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir  kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir Mobidoy 
<kanouk> ça va?
<Mobidoy> tres bien et toi ? 
<kanouk> bien aussi merci
<Mobidoy> deuxpi comme mon ip est pas statique, je fait quoi pour avoir un acces toujours à la même adresse ? je me mets un serveur dns, je me pogne une adresse web ? 
<deuxpi> il y a des services dns dont le registre peut être mis à jour à chaque fois que ton adresse IP change 
<Mobidoy> comme ? :) 
<deuxpi> j'ai pas d'exemple en tête, mais tu peux chercher pour "dynamic dns"
<Mobidoy> ok, ils ont deja une adresse web, ekyrail.com, si je veux pointé example http://ekyrail.com/logicieldegestion/ vers mon adresse ip et le port sur lequel le serveur écoute, je peut le faire avec ca ? 
<deuxpi> ah non.... il faut mettre à jour le registre pour ekyrail.com
<deuxpi> tu veux vraiment mettre un service commercial sur une IP dynamique ?
<Mobidoy> c'est temporaire, c'est pour mon beau pere, le temps qu'il ce grossisse et qu'on lui installe un vrai serveur :) 
<IdleOne> dyndns
<Mobidoy> meuci :) 
<IdleOne> http://www.dyndns.com/about/home_solutions.html
<IdleOne> souper
<Mobidoy> dyndns + ddclient :) cool :) 
<Mobidoy> lol encore mieux, dyndns + ddclient  + godaddy subdomain forwarding
<Mobidoy> j'ai ma custom adresse comme je voulais :) 
<kanouk> cool ça! :)
<Mobidoy> ouaip :) 
<Mobidoy> toi vas bientot qu'ont regarde à ton problême :) 
<kanouk> quand vous aurez le temps toi et cyphermox
<Mobidoy> Mais comme c'est plus coté configuration ubuntu, nous allons avoir besoin de cyphermox :) 
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> mais je commence a croire que ton problême pourrais bien être dans la configuration de l'affichage de Grub ! 
<kanouk> je sais pas
<Mobidoy> Car après GRub donc, quand le serveur graphique embarque, ca fonctionne pour toi non ? 
<kanouk> oui
<Mobidoy> sec :) 
<kanouk> je vois tout sur l'écran de mon portable à ce moment
<kanouk> arrivée à ma session
<kanouk> donc je peux entrer mon mot de passe pour me connecter sur ma session
<Mobidoy> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Mobidoy> pastebin svp :) 
<kanouk> ok
<IdleOne> what is the problem?
<kanouk> lol j'oubliais que je ne suis même pas sur cet ordi 
<kanouk> est bonne! :-D
<Mobidoy> lol ok :) 
<kanouk> j'allais passer la commande lol
<kanouk> demain peut-être Mobidoy :)
<Mobidoy> When she boots, she can only see on an external monitor, once on gdm login, she has the display on her notebook screen
<Mobidoy> oui pas de probleme :) 
<kanouk> :)
<IdleOne> hmm that is strange
<IdleOne> I have no idea how to fix that
<IdleOne> unless she has the external set as monitor 1
<Mobidoy> could be an unrecognized resolution set in grub cfg
<IdleOne> maybe check the monitor config, System > Admin > Monitors
<Mobidoy> yup, will do it tommorow :) 
<IdleOne> not Admin but Preferences
<Mobidoy> aye 
<IdleOne> if it's nvidia then run: nvidia-settings and check there
<Mobidoy> insmod ext2
<Mobidoy> set root='(hd1,msdos6)'
<Mobidoy> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 9a670fb3-1e69-46d9-94dc-6fe5817dd9ae
<Mobidoy> if loadfont /share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
<Mobidoy>   set gfxmode=640x480
<Mobidoy>   load_video
<Mobidoy>   insmod gfxterm
<Mobidoy> fi
<Mobidoy> That will be the part i will look into too :) 
<Mobidoy> yup it s nvidia.. geforce 7000
<IdleOne> ok, you seem to know more then I do :)
<Mobidoy> well if you want to have better than 640X480 in tty, that is the spot to edit :) 
<Mobidoy> I got 1920 X 1080 in TTY on my planetop 
<Mobidoy> aka my beast laptop :) 
<IdleOne> What to you put in that thing to power it, regular gaz or diesel?
<IdleOne> lol
<Mobidoy> Jet fuel :) 
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> ca me surprend pas
<IdleOne> how much does it weigh?
<Mobidoy> I am always forgetting to show Magicfab an image of the plane it was designed after ! 
<Mobidoy> hmm sec, i'll check
<IdleOne> at least 5lbs
<Mobidoy> 3.85 kg
<Mobidoy> so, close to 9
<IdleOne> wow
<Mobidoy> aye lol.... thinking of getting a rolling laptop bag ! lol
<IdleOne> haha
<Mobidoy> got 3 new ones at Outremont UH in last 2 weeks :) 
<IdleOne> 3 new people?
<IdleOne> that is great
<MaLiXs> bonsoir
<IdleOne> bonsoir MaLiXs 
<MaLiXs> sa va
<IdleOne> pas mal
<IdleOne>  toi?
<Mobidoy> yup, we also had 1 in Longueuil on Wednesday
<MaLiXs> griper 
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir MaLiXs 
<MaLiXs> j'aurais une colle a vous poser !
<kanouk> bonsoir MaLiXs 
<IdleOne> pose la
<IdleOne> je te promets une reponse, pas necessairement la bonne.
<IdleOne> :)
<MaLiXs> depuis mas réinstallation de mon ubuntu et de diferrent truc  je sais pas pourquoi il ne demarre qu'une fois sur 2-3 en mode graphique , autrement il demarre en mode tty
<IdleOne> Je choisis C comme reponse
<kanouk> :-D
<IdleOne> pas choix multiple?
<IdleOne> :)
<MaLiXs> lol
<kanouk> c'est pas une question objective 
<kanouk> ya pas un choix de réponse 
<MaLiXs> m'enfin j'Aimerais savoir si j'ai un moyen de demarrrer a tout coup en mode graphique
<IdleOne> sorry, je sais pas
<Mobidoy> encore ton probleme video ? 
<MaLiXs> jai plus de prob video
<Mobidoy> as-tu essayé de désactiver le pilote propriétaire ? 
<MaLiXs> non mais sa je ne le ferais pas non plus accause je joue sous ubuntu et radeon suporte pas mon gpu en 3d
<IdleOne> sounds like a problem with gdm not starting
<Mobidoy> yup IdleOne
<Mobidoy> dmesg ? after a fail boot ? 
<IdleOne> dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<deuxpi> c) /var/log/Xorg.0.log et /var/log/gdm/* :)
<MaLiXs> ein ??? jcomprend rien la
<IdleOne> but I really not sure what to look for
<Mobidoy> IdleOne, look for a big raid Fail :P 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, merci :) 
<Mobidoy> MaLiXs, est-ce que tu peux redémarrer et t'assurer qu'il ne boot pas au moins 1 fois ? 
<deuxpi> MaLiXs: en gros, les logs ci-mentionnés contiennent peut-être un message qui donnerait une piste...
<Mobidoy> Ensuite, reviens ici et ont vas te faire mettre ces logs sur pastebin
<MaLiXs> quand il boot en tty il me mes l'ecran de login en tty c tout
<deuxpi> MaLiXs: tu peux probablement démarrer manuellement le mode graphique avec: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<IdleOne> ou startx
<deuxpi> c'est peut-être moins long que redémarrer
<deuxpi> avec sudo en avant.... désolé
<MaLiXs> sa va de soit
<deuxpi> :)
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, si le fail est avant, gdm restart fonctionneras p-e pas non ? 
<MaLiXs> jai fait la commande
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: c'est peut-être juste une question de timing si ça marche des fois
<Mobidoy> ok je croyais que ca pouvais etre un probleme kernell <-> pilote ATI
<deuxpi> MaLiXs: pendant que le système était en mode graphique ?
<MaLiXs> je vais redémarrer voir si il me donne le tty
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée tout le monde
<deuxpi> kanouk: bonne fin de soirée !
<IdleOne> bonne soireee kanouk 
<Mobidoy> Oups partie trop vite...
<kanouk> merci
<Mobidoy> Bonne soirée Kanouk
<kanouk> merci
<Mobidoy> Il a pas compris quand faire le gdm restart je crois lol 
<deuxpi> on verra
<deuxpi> je dois être fatigué... je suis pas certain d'être 100% cohérent :)
<Mobidoy> non c'est pas toi...
<Mobidoy> il a fait la commande sois en xterm ou en tty avec gdm deja en fonction
<deuxpi> pas trop grave, il a peut-être juste été surpris du résultat :)
<MaLiXs> bon apres quelque reboot il a demarer en tty et jai enfin reussi a me loguer en tty .... jai tester startx et sa marche
<MaLiXs> jai pas regler le probleme mais au moin je peu le palier
<MaLiXs> bon 
<MaLiXs> jai pet etre créer moi meme le probleme ayant jouer avec le boot pour recuperer le mode high res de plymouth
<deuxpi> y'a des chances, mais faudrait tester...
<MaLiXs> m'enfin au moin sa marche et mon plymouth est zolie !
<MaLiXs> mon boot est en haute resolution a partir de grub 
<Mobidoy> tu sais que la facon de faire pour ca c'est de faire le changement dans /etc/default/grub ? 
<Mobidoy> ensuite tu fais un update-grub et ca fonctionne
<MaLiXs> en fait j'ai installer burg
<Mobidoy> je l'ai fais et je suis en 1920 x 1080 
<Mobidoy> ahh 
<MaLiXs> moi je peu pas plus de 1400x1050 sinon c'est plus gros que la reso de mon ecran
<Mobidoy> si jamais tu es tanné, laisse moi savoir je te donnerais un liens pour le faire ave grub 2 :) 
<MaLiXs> bah jen ai deja quelque lien
<MaLiXs> mais jaime mieu burg
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, ping
<MagicFab> regarde "training" dans http://www.openerp.com/ (!)
 * MagicFab -> taxi-famille
<Mobidoy> lol :) 
<Mobidoy> Merci :) 
<Mobidoy> Je ne me rappelais plus du nom :) 
<kanouk> bonjour
<Ankman> bonour
<kanouk> bonjour Ankman :)
<Ankman> ca va?
<kanouk> bien merci Ankman
<kanouk> je suis sous Linux présentement
<Ankman> :-)
<Musashimaru> kanouk, tu sais, c'est pas grave, on peut vivre ainsi
<kanouk> oui mais j'aimerais bien qu'il soit réparé
<Mobidoy> tu es dans ta session la ? 
<kanouk> bonjour Mobidoy , oui dans ma session
<Mobidoy> Système -> Administration -> Nvidia-X-server settings
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> ok, mon écran est devenu noir lorsque je l'ai lancé
<Mobidoy> et l'externe ? 
<kanouk> un court instant
<Mobidoy> ah ok
<Mobidoy> vas dans X server display configuration
<kanouk> fait
<Mobidoy> tu as combien de display ? 
<kanouk> re, désolée
<Mobidoy> pdp
<kanouk> Mobidoy, 
<Mobidoy> oui ? 
<kanouk> bien en fait si je regarde en haut j'ai AUO 1280x800
<kanouk> et juste à côté il y a un autre petit écran et c'est écrit "disabled"
<Mobidoy> ton ecran externe est-il encore connecte ? 
<kanouk> tu veux quoi exactement?
<kanouk> oui, j'ai pas essayé de l'éteindre
<kanouk> et je crois que si je l'éteinds je n'aurai plus d'image sur mon portable
<kanouk> parce que quand je me déconnecte de ma session c'est sur cet autre écran que ma session se ferme
<Mobidoy> essaie le, pour voir
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> il est fermé
<kanouk> et ça n,a rien fait
<Mobidoy> good... deconnecte le du portable maintenant
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> fait
<Mobidoy> dans xserver configuration appuis sur detect display
<kanouk> k
<Mobidoy> l'autre ecran disabled est il disparue ? 
<kanouk> bien je vois pas où est "detect display" 
<kanouk> ah ok je vois
<Mobidoy> ton petit écran "disabled" dans le haut est-il disparue % 
<kanouk> non attend
<kanouk> j'ai une boîte de dialogue qui me donne un message
<kanouk> je vais te recopier ce que ça dit avant que j'appuie sur le bouton "remove" et que je fasse une gaffe
<Mobidoy> ok
<kanouk> The display device Korea Data System @viewK780 (CRT-0) on GPU-0 (GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M) has been unplugged.  Would you like to remove this display fron the layout?
<Mobidoy> remove :) 
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> appuis sur apply
<kanouk> bon ok je vois juste mon écran
<kanouk> fait
<Mobidoy> save to x configuration file
<kanouk> donne-moi 2 min et je reviens
<kanouk> ok je fais
<Mobidoy> ok
<kanouk> je reviens
<kanouk> re
<Mobidoy> bon dans la fenetre qui est ouverte tu vois "Show Preview" "/etc/X11/Xorg.conf" ?
<kanouk> bon le message que j'ai à "Save to X Configuration File est : Failed to parse existing X config file " /etc/X11/xorg.conf!
<kanouk> j'ai pas validé
<Mobidoy> tu as entré ton mot de passe correctement ? 
<Mobidoy> celui de sudo ? 
<kanouk> ça m'a pas demandé mon mot de passe
<Mobidoy> ré essaie
<kanouk> je fais quoi
<Ankman> "Failed to parse"...
<Mobidoy> Save to x configuration file
<kanouk> oui
<Ankman> erreur dans file
<kanouk> j'ai validé et la fenêtre s'est refermé, je réouvre la fenêtre
<Mobidoy> essaie encore de sauvegarder
<kanouk> la fenêtre est réouverte
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> encore le même message
<Ankman> on ne besoin pas xorg.conf avec ubuntu
<Mobidoy> ankman, her display issue is that the primary monitor was the external one... I got her to unplug it now just need to set the notebook display as the main one
<Ankman> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_no
<Ankman> oh
<Mobidoy> Grub was using the external
<Ankman> may be after unpluging and without corg.conf ...?
<Mobidoy> dont know.... 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, IdleOne, feel free to jump in anytime lol ! 
<Mobidoy> nous y sommes presque kanouk
<kanouk> :-D
<Mobidoy> ton problême est résolue à 90% 
<Mobidoy> jecrois :) 
<kanouk> lol j'espère
<Mobidoy> essaie la commande de Ankman et garde toi un poste que tu peux revenir ici au cas :) 
<Mobidoy> Après la commande, redémarre :) 
<kanouk> euh c'est quoi la commande?
<Mobidoy> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_no
<kanouk> ok je fais
<kanouk> c'est fait
<Mobidoy> tu as redémarrer ? 
<kanouk> oh non
<kanouk> je redémarre
<Mobidoy> go :) 
<kanouk> :) ok
<Mobidoy> Croise les doigts :) 
<kanouk> oui
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: in the nvidia xserver settings she said she saw a little box marked "disabled" does she see two boxes?, 1 that represents her laptop screen (smaller one) amd one that represents the external (larger one)
<IdleOne> I think all you need to do is click on the small one and enable it
<IdleOne> and* not amd
<IdleOne> basically you need to configure each monitor separately by clicking on each one and enabling them both for starters
<IdleOne> then she can either mirror the desktop or use as separate screen
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> wowwwwwwwwwwwwww les gars vous êtes super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mobidoy> yup well i got her to unplug the external one and detect display
<kanouk> ça marche
<IdleOne> les deux?
<Mobidoy> See it worked :) 
<kanouk> sous linux tout est ok
<kanouk> pas besoin de mon autre écran
<Mobidoy> no she does not need the external monitor to boot in anymore
<kanouk> mais j'ai pas essayé de démarrer le windows
<IdleOne> ah, great work.
<IdleOne> +1 for Mobidoy and =1 for kanouk 
<kanouk> vous êtes SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<IdleOne> err +
<Mobidoy> problem was that she needed the external monitor cause it was set has default... so she could not boot the laptop without it
<kanouk> MERCI BEAUCOUP!!!
<IdleOne> merci mais j'ai rien fait
<Ankman> :-)
<IdleOne> :)
<kanouk> suis vraiment contente ! :-D
<Mobidoy> de rien, vas essayer windows :) 
<kanouk> je vous remercierai jamais assez :-D
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> mais oui, c'est deja fait
<IdleOne> super, Mobidoy j'vas imprimer la facture et poster :)
<kanouk> lol
<Mobidoy> lol ok :) 
<kanouk> bon là je vais essayer de démarrer sous windows?
<Mobidoy> bring it to me next friday
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> vas y je suis meme pas inquiet
<kanouk> @ tantôt !
<IdleOne> si windows fonctionne pas, ten fait pas c'est normale
<IdleOne> :)
<Mobidoy> rofl :) 
<Mobidoy> windows fonctionnait pas pcq grub settait l'external monitor comme default :) 
<Mobidoy> je suis certain la.. 
<IdleOne> I'm hungry.
<Mobidoy> Pastel de choclo.... fills it up for many hours :P 
<IdleOne> I'm not going all the way there to eat
<IdleOne> not today atleast
<Ankman> lol
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> zut marche plus
<Ankman> widnows?
<IdleOne> si windows fonctionne pas, ten fait pas c'est normale
<IdleOne> ci
<IdleOne> si
<IdleOne> see
<IdleOne> sea
<kanouk> tout à l'heure j'ai oublié de vous dire que je voyais pas gdm pour me déconnecter de ma session
<Mobidoy> juste le premier coup ? 
<kanouk> alors j'avais fait Alt SysRq/Syst. B pour rebooter
<kanouk> là je vous parle à partir de mon autre ordi
<kanouk> il se passe plus rien sur mon autre , même avec la commande pour rebooter
<Ankman> start gdm
<Ankman> root
<kanouk> en console?
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> sudo start gdm
<kanouk> euh attend
<IdleOne> I think I am going to find myself a empty local and make an Ubuntu hacker Space. Will sell coffee and snacks. Free Wifi and people can come and bring their computers to get fixed for free by other customers.
<kanouk> j'arrive pas à me connecter en console
<Ankman> :-)
<Ankman> oh
<Mobidoy> ^^^ sure IdleOne 
<Ankman> mot de passe
<Ankman> ?
<IdleOne> kanouk: pourqu'oi pas?
<kanouk> ah grub redémarre et j'ai rien fait
<Mobidoy> tu vois pas la console ? 
<Mobidoy> hehe
<kanouk> grub est apparu comme ça lol
<kanouk> j'y comprends rien
<Mobidoy> slow shutdown :) 
<Mobidoy> service with a hangover
<kanouk> bon ça revient tout seul
<Ankman> IdleOne: i discussed having an internet cafe with willll already
<kanouk> c'est à se tordre de rire :D
<kanouk> des fantômes dans mon ordi lol
<Ankman> might not be a good idea
<Mobidoy> tu démarre quoi la ? Ubuntu ? 
<kanouk> oui
<IdleOne> Ankman: All we need is about 10K to start
<Mobidoy> KKKKKKKKKK go ahead guys
<Ankman> that's  nothing ;-)
<kanouk> mais je vais éteindre et redémarrer
<IdleOne> hmm maybe a little more
<Mobidoy> ok, tu feras un pastebin de sudo cat /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<kanouk> là je boote sur windows
<IdleOne> I am going to look into it
<kanouk> je vois "GRUB"  et c'est tout, j'attends pour voir ce qui va se passer
<kanouk> GRUB avec un curseur clignotant
<kanouk> il se passe rien avec windows
<IdleOne> serais temps que je demarre, douche,manger et...che pas quoi apres
<IdleOne> later gators
<kanouk> je reboote
<Ankman> et? ;-)
<Ankman> yep
<Ankman> reboot
<Mobidoy> later Idleone
<Mobidoy> later IdleOne 
<Mobidoy> grr
<Mobidoy> reboot en ubuntu et fait le pastebin que je t'ai demander :) 
<kanouk> bon va falloir que je me déconnecte d'ici
<Mobidoy> ok
<kanouk> pour te faire le pastebin Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> ou mieux, attends
<kanouk> je cherche ta commande
<Mobidoy> fait sudo update=grub
<Mobidoy> grr
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> sudo update-grub
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> fait
<kanouk> je redémarre?
<Mobidoy> ok reboot et essais windows
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> ah là je vois gdm pour éteindre le système, ce que je ne voyais pas tantôt
<kanouk> oupsssssss!!!
<kanouk> encore seulement GRUB avec un curseur clignotant
<Mobidoy> ok le pastebin alors... je te redonnerais la commande une fois que tu seras logger sur l'autre
<kanouk> et impossible d'être en console
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> non c'est windows qui boot pas :) 
<kanouk> connecte sur lautre
<Mobidoy> sudo cat /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> j'aurais besoin encore de 2 min
<kanouk> je re
<kanouk> re
<Mobidoy> k
<Mobidoy> tu as le pastebin ? 
<kanouk> ah j'attendais ta commande
<Mobidoy> sudo cat /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<Mobidoy> oups
<Mobidoy> sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kanouk> http://pastebin.com/Lwjht4UC
<Mobidoy> quand tu es dans grub, tu vois 1 ou 2 entrée pour windows ? 
<kanouk> 2
<Mobidoy> as-tu éssay. les 2 ? 
<kanouk> je vois le recovery aussi
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> mais même à ça je pourrais pas faire le recovery j'ai perdu le mot de passe empowering technologies pour mes cd de sauvegarde
<kanouk> et quand j'ai essayé de démarrer dessus, j'ai vu seulement un court instant l'image de recovery
<kanouk> avec l'autre écran
<Mobidoy> tu veux dire que, tu as eu besoin de l'écran externe ? 
<kanouk> oui
<Mobidoy> sinon si tu essais sans avec tout nos dernier changement ? <
<kanouk> en recovery windows?
<kanouk> j'ai pas essayé
<kanouk> mais je peux essayer
<Mobidoy> essaie les 2 sans l'ecran externe :) 
<kanouk> pour voir si je verrais l'écran
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> mais en démarrage normal windows je vois rien du tout
<kanouk> me reste à essayer en mode recovery
<kanouk> j'essaie et je reviens
<kanouk> ok?
<kanouk> l'autre jour tu me demandais depuis quand mon ordi allait pas bien
<kanouk> j'ai fait autre chose aussi
<kanouk> il y a eu la mise à jour d'ubuntu qui ne s'est pas terminé correctement une fois
<kanouk> et aussi j'avais tout activé pour le wifi sous windows, pensant que ça aiderait ma connection wifi sous ubuntu :(
<kanouk> pas rapport du tout
<kanouk> j'avais même essayé de me connecter en wifi sous windows
<kanouk> je sais pas si crosoft m'a planté mon ordi
<kanouk> mais en tout cas c'est un windows légal dont je n'ai jamais fait les mises à jour vu que je m'en servais jamais
<Mobidoy> ont vas le voir, ca a l'air oui d'une configuration microsoft qui ne vas pas bien
<kanouk> bon je redémarre
<Mobidoy> dak
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> bon alors oui tout apparaît pour récupérer ma sauvegarde
<kanouk> mais vu que j'ai les cd de restauration mais pas de mot de passe eRecovery , ben je suis foutue
<kanouk> j'ai fait beaucoup de recherche sur internet pour savoir dans quel fichier retrouver le mot de passe et j'ai jamais trouvé
<MobiAndroid> ok mais le windows nirmal lui ?
<kanouk> le windows normal j'arrive pas à démarrer dessus, je vois GRUB avec un curseur clignotant à côté
<MobiAndroid> tu viens de l'essayer ?
<kanouk> juste avant d'essayer le recovery j'avais essayé 2 fois
<kanouk> et juste avant de revenir ici
<kanouk> et toujours GRUB
<kanouk> GRUB tout seul avec le curseur
<IdleOne> MobiAndroid: reinstalle grub2
<kanouk> ok
<IdleOne> commence avec un grub frais
<IdleOne> et de la ajoute ce qui manque ci besoin
<kanouk> tu veux dire quoi?
<IdleOne> d'apres ce que je vois, grub est corronpu
<IdleOne> besoin de le reinstaller et avec un peu de chance tout devrais marcher comme il faut
<kanouk> je l'ai fait la semaine dernière réinstaller grub2 en pensant que ça réglerait le problème
<IdleOne> oui mais t'as fais des changement a grub non?
<MobiAndroid> yup
<kanouk> sauf qu'après l'installation et avoir fait sudo update-grub j'ai désinstallé le paquet grub2, 
<kanouk> ok je fais
<IdleOne> heh, tas trouver le problem
<IdleOne> enleve pas grub2
<kanouk> dans la description du paquet grub2 c'est écrit: this is a dummy transitional package to handle GRUB 2 upgrades. It can be safely removed
<kanouk> ça veut pas dire qu'on peut le désinstaller après avoir update?
<kanouk> je redémarre
<kanouk> rien changé ;(
<kanouk> windows veut pas booter
<kanouk> je vais essayer de démarrer sur un cd live
<kanouk> je re
<Ankman> hmm
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> wb
<kanouk> re Ankman 
 * Ankman attend a snowsqual
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> re Mobidoy 
<Ankman> a MTL...
<Mobidoy> desoler, de retour, je devais aller chez ma soeur, je garde ma nièce et mon neveu
<Ankman> en soir
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> où en êtes vous
<kanouk> bien moi je viens d'essayer de booter en live cd et ça n'a pas fonctionné
<kanouk> quand on fait réparer un ordinateur et que l'on change la carte mère, est-ce que ça se pourrait que microsoft ne reconnaise plus notre ordinateur comme légal?
<Mobidoy> oui.... c'est possible mais pkoi tu dois redémarrer avec le live ? ton grub fonctionne plus ? 
<kanouk> oui mais je voulais voir si ça fonctionnait en live cd
<kanouk> ce qui m'aurait permis de refaire une installation et virer windows définitivement
<kanouk> vu que j'ai même plus le mot de passe de eRecovery en +
<Mobidoy> ok, en live, cabloque ou ? 
<kanouk> bien ça démarre toujours sur grub pour karmic
<kanouk> et j'ai changé ma séquence de boot pour mon lecteur cd/dvd
<Mobidoy> c'est un cd de 10.10 64 bit ? 
<kanouk> non celui de karmic
<kanouk> peut-être que ça aurait été préférable de démarrer sur un autre live cd que celui de karmic?
<Mobidoy> ont par en neuf.... :) 
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> télécharge 10.10 64 bits et grave le sur un cd :) 
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> c'est lequel celui-là?
<kanouk> je vais devoir le graver avec mon toutou linux lol
<Mobidoy> bin non, avec ton ubuntu :) 
<Mobidoy> c'est meerkat
<kanouk> je viens d'arrêter le téléchargement
<kanouk> ça aurait pris 45 minutes
<kanouk> pas de sens
<kanouk> je sais pas de quel serveur j'étais
<kanouk> je vais essayer de trouver un autre serveur
<Mobidoy> ok minute
<kanouk> k
<Mobidoy> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mobidoy> desoler, pas facile de nourrir un petit et de faire ca en meme temps :) 
<kanouk> c'est ce lien que j'avais lol
<kanouk> il a quel âge?
<kanouk> Mobidoy, faudrait que j'attende dans 4 jours pour télécharger parce que mon quota de téléchargement arrive à la limite
<Mobidoy>  ok
<Ankman> oh
<Mobidoy> il a 9 ,ois
<kanouk> ok :)
<kanouk> encore un bébé
<Mobidoy> oui et ma nièce a 3 et demi
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> donc ont laisse ca comme ca et ont te le fait dans 4 jours...
<Mobidoy> ou bien, tu peux passer au café crème et ont te le fait
<kanouk> tu crois que je vais pouvoir installer même si j'arrive pas à booter sur cd live?
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> le mercredi?
<Mobidoy> bin ont est la le mercredi, mo a partir d'environ 14:30 mais, ca peut etre quand tu veux
<kanouk> et tu crois que tu pourrais m'installer 10.10?
<Mobidoy> oui
<Mobidoy> 100% 
<kanouk> je vais perdre des logiciels auxquels je tiens beaucoup avec 10.10
<Mobidoy>  ?? lesquels ?
<kanouk> je viens de regarder dans getdeb et pour la version 10.10 il manque des logiciels que j'utilise
<kanouk> inkscape
<Mobidoy> l est la
<kanouk> attends
<kanouk> il est dans synaptic mais quelle version?
<kanouk> ce doit pas être la dernière?
<kanouk> moi j'ai la version 0.48
<kanouk> et j'ai fotowall pas disponible sur 10.10
<kanouk> logiciel imagination non plus n'est pas sur 10.10
<kanouk> openshot
<Mobidoy> je te vérifie mais, tout s'installe en passant :) 
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> oui 0.48
<kanouk> ah oui!
<kanouk> dans synaptics?
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> je regarde une vidéo de Meerkat 64 bits
<kanouk> super vidéo ici avec compiz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFodLE4iYHE&feature=related
<Mobidoy> tu commences à te faire à l'idée ? 
<kanouk> lol oui
<kanouk> j'aime bien kubuntu aussi
<kanouk> là présentement c'est tout mêlé sur mon ubuntu
<kanouk> j'avais des problèmes avec gnome
<kanouk> après la mise à jour qui ne s'était pas faite correctement
<Mobidoy> tu sais que tu peut avoir les 2 interfaces et choisir au login celui qui te va selon ton humeur ? 
<kanouk> oui c'est ce que je fais présentement
<kanouk> présentement mon gestionnaire de fenêtres est xfwm4
<deuxpi> kanouk: wow, ça c'est hardcore ;)
<kanouk> lol, je vous le dis c'est le bordel dans cet ordi :-D
<kanouk> mais il fonctionne quand-même bien :D
<Mobidoy> tu vas etre ok pour te servir de unity lol
<kanouk> unity?
<Mobidoy> l'interface tout croche de natty :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-20
<kanouk> là tu me perds, ce serait ça: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/unity     
<Mobidoy> oui dand 11.04
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> ben si c'est tout croche j'installerai pas :)
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, et cyphermox travail fort pour nous arranger ca :)
<kanouk> ok
<IdleOne> ca c'est de la merde, y passe la journee a jouer WoW
<IdleOne> et son payer pour
<IdleOne> :)
<kanouk> lol
<IdleOne> sont*
<Mobidoy> rofl
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: faire quoi ???
<Mobidoy> faire fonctionner unity :)
<Mobidoy> mais IdleOne dit que tu jous à WoW toute la journée
<d2_racing> C'est quoi gnome shell par rapport a unity ?
<IdleOne> ssdd
<IdleOne> same stuff different day
<IdleOne> :)
<d2_racing> C'est l'avantage d'abord ?
<d2_racing> Quoi
<IdleOne> aucune idee.
<Mobidoy> réellement, ont peut pas dire
<Mobidoy> faut attendre sa sorti....
<IdleOne> unity utilise compiz et gnome-shell mutter?
<d2_racing> Je comprend pas encore le switch vers waylan
<Mobidoy> tu es pas seul lol
<d2_racing> Waylan n' a meme pas publie une version stable encore
<IdleOne> Wayland va etre pour 12.04 je crois
<d2_racing> Facque 11.10 va être toff
<IdleOne> on va voir
<IdleOne> 12.04 sera une version LTS. Unity devrais etre assez stable et complet.
<d2_racing> Ouais j'espère
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée tout le monde
<MaLiXs> bonjours
<MaLiXs> pas trop jasant se matin ^^
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, est-ce que tu es équipé pour me convertir un .ai en .svg ? 
<gaspoucho> pourquoi tu le fait pas toi-même?
<Mobidoy> avec quoi ? 
<gaspoucho> inkscape
<Mobidoy> lol oui je viens de voir qu'il accepte les ai :) 
<Mobidoy> mon b-p a un .ai et .eps, lequel est le mieux à convertir ? 
<hakimsheriff> BONJOUR
<KimLaroux> BONSOIR
<hakimsheriff> 2 heurs plus tards!!!
<KimLaroux> lol
<KimLaroux> je devrais p-e activé les time stamps
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-14
<Mobidoy> pangolin: where do we ask for cloaks (for the non ubuntu members ? ) please ? 
<pangolin> #freenode
<pangolin> Mobidoy: ^
<Mobidoy> Merci :-) 
<pangolin> cyphermox: Congrats on becoming a Ubuntu Core Dev!
<Sebastien> Bonjour pangolin
<Sebastien> P-e que tu peut m'aidé un moment.
<Sebastien> J'essaye de crée ma page wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sebastien  Mais quand je click "edit" jai cette erreure. http://puu.sh/gUUP
<Sebastien> c'est la premiere étape a faire je crois pour devenir membre officiel de ubuntu. ( une chose qui m'interesse énormément ) 
<pangolin> va directement sur  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sebastien a click Create new empty page
<Sebastien> c'est exactement se que j'ai fait. 
<Sebastien> Sa me dit que je n'ai pas la permission d'édité la page
<pangolin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sebastien?action=edit devrais te donner une boite vide avec "Describe Sebastien here"
<MagicFab> Sebastien, il te faut créer un compte sur launchpad.net avant et y être identifié
<pangolin> ah, that too ^
<MagicFab> cyphermox, nice :)
<pangolin> hey MagicFab How are you doing?
<pangolin> sorry i didn't call you two weeks ago :(
<MagicFab> pangolin, good - bruised shoulder but good :)
<pangolin> How did you bruise your shoulder?
<MagicFab> pangolin, np, it's always busy here
<MagicFab> pangolin, no idea! That's what happens when nearing "old fart" status
<pangolin> heh
<pangolin> you're younger than me 
<Mobidoy> Quiet guys, I am in class !! :-P 
<Sebastien> MagicFab, c'est fait. 
<Sebastien> pangolin, regarde: http://puu.sh/gUZA
<Sebastien> c'est un screenshot de l'erreure que j'ai sur se lien. 
<pangolin> ferme toute les fenetre wiki
<pangolin> essais de nouveau
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, shut up, finishyour milk & cookies :)
<Sebastien> pangolin, meme chose. 
<pangolin> mon franglais is tres sad. you would jamais savoir que I went to ecole French
<pangolin> aucune idee, MagicFab ?
<Sebastien> i speak english too. no worries. 
<MagicFab> pangolin, non, works for me
<Sebastien> my native language is french. but english is my perfected one :) 
<Sebastien> https://launchpad.net/~seblemery i have an account there. 
<MagicFab> Fren & English OK here, no worries
<Mobidoy> guys, Probably that page name is already reserved :-) 
<pangolin> ok, so you created an account ?
<Sebastien> Great
<MagicFab> Sebastien, p. être à cause du karma 0
<Sebastien> I tried a lot of pages Mobidoy, like /seblemery /seb /sebastien
<pangolin> Mobidoy: says the page doesn't exist.
<pangolin> karma has nothing to do with it
<Sebastien> I don't think i have the correct permissions on my "account" to edit a page. 
<pangolin> Sebastien: did you get a conformation email you need to reply to before you can edit pages?
<Sebastien> 2 weeks ago, indeed. i am a confirmed user
<pangolin> hmm
<pangolin> I can create the new page
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: get Mark Shuttleworth on the hotline, we have an issue here (your coredev title gives you acces to the Orange Phone right ? )
<Sebastien> hehe
 * Sebastien feels special :p
<cyphermox> moo?
<pangolin> cow
<cyphermox> Sebastien: laisse moi vérifier
<Sebastien> :)
<cyphermox> tu vois ton nom sur le site wiki.ubuntu.com, en haut à gauche?
<cyphermox> (en étant connecté)
<cyphermox> nevermind, c'est plus au milieu/à droite
<cyphermox> après ca tu vas à https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sebastien?action=edit
<cyphermox> mais en fait ce serait préférable d'utiliser un nom plus spécifique
<Sebastien> -.-
<Sebastien> je sait comment crée une nouvelle page sur un wiki. mais je n'ai pas la permission de le faire...
<cyphermox> ca me semble pas normal, tu devrais sans aucun problème
<Sebastien> J'ai essayer avec /seb /sebastien /SebastienLemery /seblemery
<Sebastien> Il n'y a aucun moyen 
<Sebastien> http://puu.sh/gUUP
<Sebastien> regarde se screenshot, et regarde le lien que je suis. 
<Mobidoy> btw, is there still a community in Ottawa area ? 
<Sebastien> Gatineau/Ottawa
<cyphermox> bizarre
<pangolin> there are still people there using ubuntu, don't know if they are still doing Ubuntu hours
<Sebastien> if there is none, i can easily create one with a kiosk, or flyers distribution. 
<Sebastien> i just need the ressources. 
<Sebastien> There is a lot of businesses here who would allow me to post ads regarding the community. 
<Sebastien> <cyphermox> tu vois ton nom sur le site wiki.ubuntu.com, en haut à gauche?
<cyphermox> Sebastien: on essayera la page wiki un autre jour -- c'est pas rush, y'a peut-être un problème avec le site ajd
<Sebastien> je suis connecté, j'ai la possibilité de logout :)
<cyphermox> ok
<Sebastien> Sa fait environ 2 semaines :/
<Sebastien> Et c'est la premiere étape pour moi pour appliquer et devenir membre ubuntu. 
<Sebastien> j'aime officialisé les choses de la bonne façon  :)
<cyphermox> non, c'est pas la première étape
<cyphermox> la première étape c'est de t'impliquer dans la communauté ;)
<Sebastien> hehe ouais 
<Sebastien> il y a des tâches de disponible pour qq1 comme moi ? 
<Sebastien> :)
<Sebastien> a part d'aidé les persone en quête de support sur #ubuntu 
<Sebastien> comme je fait :P 
<Mobidoy> ^^^^ Sebastien you are talking to an Ubuntu Board Member !!! Attention, il est à amadoué lol ;-P  
<cyphermox> grr, c'est long refaire les schroot, j'aurais dû les copier :(
<Sebastien> Hehe
<Sebastien> Pouvez vous me dire si vous voyez des erreures ascii dans l'entete de cette page. 
<Sebastien> http://chanstats.x10.mx/ubuntu.freenode.html
<Sebastien> sourtout pour les é dans "fév"
<cyphermox> suis en train de faire vérifier par les admins pour le wiki
<Sebastien> Merci, si je ne répond pas immédiatement, je suis simplement parti pour environ 1h. 
<cyphermox> Sebastien: tu vas devoir te déconnecter du wiki et reconnecter
<pangolin> Sebastien: you are running mirc on ubuntu?
<Sebastien> i am not on ubuntu, i used to run mIRC under wine for a while, but editing the scripts in the client was not a possibility, and COM events were not compatible 
<Sebastien> so i downgraded to XP again. 
<Sebastien> but i ran ubuntu, and i have 5 computers here, one laptop is running xubuntu 
<pangolin> I noticed the stats were created by mircstats, that is why i asked :)
<Sebastien> Indeed, i run this on my client :) 
<Sebastien> one right click and its done ;) 
<Sebastien> Generating webstats..
<Sebastien> **[###] (mIRCStats) Available at: http://chanstats.x10.mx/ubuntu-qc.freenode.html
<Sebastien> its a small file. :/
<pangolin> yeah, I don't run mirc
<Sebastien> cyphermox, its really wierd. but this worked. 
 * Sebastien is editing the wiki page now :)
<cyphermox> good
<Sebastien> what do you guys think: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sebastien
<pangolin> looks like a good start, now put in at least 6 months of continuous and sustained work in the community and you should be ready to apply :)
<MagicFab> Sebastien, une première contribution pourrait 6etre les statistiques de ce canal :)
<MagicFab> Sebastien, je voudrais aussi te suggérer d'utiliser identi.ca et joindiaspora.com pour tes réseaux sociaux (basés sur des logiciels libres). 
<Sebastien> MagicFab, avec plaisir. Je concent a faire une mise-a-jour tout les 24h. si besoin vous pouvez tapé !webstats pour un "refresh" manuel :) 
<MagicFab> dans les contributions attention de ne pas être uniquement sur IRC, c'est pas toujorus facile de mesurer / pas toujours visible
<Sebastien> here is a regex line added to the triggers: /^[!@.](webstats|mircstats)$/Si (for those who know regex) 
<Sebastien> MagicFab, je ne suis pas un codeur/developeur. Puis-je m'impliquer de d'autre manières?
<MagicFab> Sebastien, tout plein: événements, docs, bug reporting, etc.
<pangolin> testing
<Sebastien> Je suis partant a m'investir a 100% :)
<pangolin> advocacy
<pangolin> start and ubuntu Hour in your area
<MagicFab> tu pourrais organiser qq chose dans ton coin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<pangolin> ^
<MagicFab> pangolin, :)
<MagicFab> Sebastien, t'es dans quel coin ?
<pangolin> ottawa/gatineau je crois
<Sebastien> Gatineau, Québec/Ottawa, Ontario. 
<Sebastien> Je suis a 2 minutes a pied de la capital national. 
<MagicFab> quel côté du pont ? oui, je connais le coin
<Sebastien> coté Québec de portage. 
<Sebastien> Je travail a place du portage dans un restaurant. Et je vie en face de l'UQO (Université du québec)
<Sebastien> http://maps.google.com/  18 Viger, hull :)
<pangolin> don't give oput your home address on irc 
<pangolin> out*
<MagicFab> j'ai habité près duHoliday inn à Gatineau, à 2 pas de PP 
<Sebastien> pangolin, if you can find where it is, and you can be here in person, ill open my door with a fresh Tim Horton coffee pot :) 
 * MagicFab sends the dogs
<Sebastien> MagicFab, good. j'aime bien le coin :) tu est encore près de la?
<pangolin> oh, free coffee!
<Sebastien> ^ yes :)
<MagicFab> Sebastien, non, Montréal
<MagicFab> dejuren, o/
<Sebastien> Oki :) 
<Sebastien> Faudrais faire un GT alors :) 
<MagicFab> Sebastien, si j'étais toi j' organiserais un UH dans ton coin, je l'annoncerais ensuite sur la liste et sur loco.ubuntu.com
<Sebastien> bonne idée :)
<Sebastien> J'ai access a des outils pour sa? comme banderoles, CD du distro a donner/vendre/distribuer? Ou sa doit venir de mes poches?
<pangolin> Why do you have to manually run the stats script? it should just auto update every X amount of time
<Sebastien> It can be triggered manually, but i have a timer that will run the script every 12 hours, and every 24hours it will make the public announcement if more then 50 lines of text were added to the logfile #ubuntu-qc.freenode.log
<pangolin> hmm, I would disable any public announcements, especially in #ubuntu. it could get you banned
<Sebastien> they are not done in #ubuntu, only in #ubuntu-qc since i have permission now. 
<pangolin> in the Ubuntu IRC world it is always best to ask the channel ops if it is ok to run and talking scripts
<pangolin> s/and/any/
<Sebastien> Untill the day that i am an official member of this community, i don't think i am in any position to make such requests :/ am i right?
<pangolin> of course you are
<pangolin> everybody in the community, official member or not, is valuable.
<Sebastien> So, should i ask in #ubuntu-ops or any other member like yourself and MagicFab. 
<pangolin> being an Ubuntu member is not about status, it is to given to show recognition of hard work done by the person. When you become a member it is expected that you work even harder :)
<Sebastien> note that making stats for every #ubuntu* channels would be easy for me. 
<Sebastien> Trust me, i will devote my time on IRC to ubuntu the most i can 
<pangolin> we already have a couple of people doing stats
<Sebastien> Ah i see. 
<pangolin> but yes, #ubuntu-ops is a good place to ask. I can tell you right now that any announcements in #ubuntu will be met with a request that you disable it :)
<Sebastien> I understand, and the public announcements like i said was only for here, but i disabled that too. 
<pangolin> I think it is safe to say that any channel you see ubuntulog in is ok to make stats for if you want to.
<Sebastien> Cool :) 
<pangolin> ubuntulog is the official logbot for Ubuntu. if the channel doesn't have that bot then it is not logged publicly and the channel ops probably don't want anything said in there to be made public on the web
<Sebastien> roger that
<dejuren> MagicFab: :_)
<Sebastien> Does offering free web hosting to #ubuntu-qc members count as implication ? :) 
<MagicFab> Sebastien, not really. Nothing is ever free so it comes with more complications, specially when legal matters may be involved.
<MagicFab> ie. hosting provider agreements, ToS, etc.
<Sebastien> hehe true. i just got my free service distribution page online just wanted to brag about it :P 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-16
<pangolin> cyphermox: anything happening about getting loco re-approved?
<cyphermox> well, i think we ought to prepare a wiki page that demonstrates what we've been doing, or at least to update it
<cyphermox> do we have a date for the reapproval?
<pangolin> not that i know of yet
<pangolin> I think that gets sent only to the team contact
<pangolin> I got an email saying we have expired.
<pangolin> I have never done anything with loco approval stuff but let me know if there is anything I can do.
<cyphermox> ok I'll take a look -- just not today as I'm already quite busy with other things
<Chex> EtienneG: salut there
<Ankman> salut
<Sebastien> salut salut, comment sa spasse ici :)
<cyphermox> ca se passe rush :)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ca t'as l'air correct ca? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/845035/
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ouais
<cyphermox> thx
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: t'as besoin de link?
<cyphermox> euh non en fait, bon catch
<cyphermox> en2k je crois pas
<mdeslaur> je sais pas, tous les autres lignes ont l,air a l'avoir...
<mdeslaur> bof, laisse le
<EtienneG> salut Chex!
<cyphermox> ouan, j'ai juste copié l'entrée similaire pour connman
<cyphermox> ce que ca fait c'est permettre a precise de faire un shutdown plus rapide :)
<mdeslaur> \o/
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-19
<Guest49461> Bonjour a tous, c`est ma premiere fois ici.
<Guest49461> j`ai un probleme avec mon son sur ubuntu 11.10
<Guest49461> je joue a runescape et les `sounds effect`ne fonctionnent pas
<Guest49461> un autre symptome est que les test de son dans system settings son, ne fonctionnent pas non plus
<Guest49461> je crois que me problemes un commance quand le son est devenu disponible sur le port hdme de ma carte graphique
<Guest49461> HDMI
<Guest49461> j`aimerais avoir un peu d`aide car je suis un peu perdu
<Guest49461> ma carte graphiques est une GeForce GTX 460
<Musashimaru> tu as selectionné la carte son de ta carte video comme sortie pour le son?
<Guest49461> je l`ai deja fais mais ca ne fonctionne plus
<Guest49461> pour le moment c`est analog stereo sur me 2 speaker de pc
<Guest49461> le son de viedo sur youtube fonctionne
<Guest49461> c`est seulement les test dans sound setting qui ne fonctionnent pas
<pangolin> les drivers pour la carte graphique sont installer?
<Guest49461> oui il le son, je viens mem de les mettre a jours
<Guest49461> la version des drivers graphics son post release
<pangolin> hmm, alt-F2 > jockey-gtk : assure toi qu'il sont utiliser
<pangolin> "in use"
<Ankman> sound server (pulseaudio)?
<Guest49461> les driver sont in use avec la lumiere verte
<Guest49461> je ne sais pas comment savoir si le sound server est puldeaudio
<Ankman> quelque chose a "ps ax|grep pulse" ?
<Guest49461> 1660 ?        S<l    0:10 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<Guest49461>  1663 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<Guest49461> 10413 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<Guest49461> je viens de reussir a utiliser la sortie hdmi de ma carte graphique et j`ai les mem symptome
<Guest49461> j`ai le son de youtube mais les test speaker dans sound setting ne font aucun son
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> hmm
<Guest49461> runescape utilise jave, je ne sais pas si ca a rapport
<Guest49461> java
<Guest49461> j`ai quelque chose de nouveau qui vient d`apparaitre dans all setting, souns, application
<Guest49461> c`est alsa plug-in plugin-container
<Ankman> java en le browser?
<Guest49461> je ne compred pas la question
<Ankman> runescape marche en browser?
<Ankman> sorry my french is bad
<Guest49461> oui
<Ankman> ah okay
<Guest49461> english is ok for me
<Ankman> is the java plugin installed?
<Guest49461> it may be mess up
<Ankman> i think when you type "about:plugins" (no "") in the browser URL fiels it should list it
<Guest49461> i did some try with sun java and the other one
<Ankman> ooh, got to go for 20 min, sorry
<Guest49461> k
<Guest49461> IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.1.3 (1.1.3-1ubuntu1.1))
<Guest49461>     File: IcedTeaPlugin.so
<Guest49461>     Version: 
<Guest49461>     The IcedTea-Web Plugin executes Java applets.
<Guest49461> MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes
<Guest49461> application/x-java-vm 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.3 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.3 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.3.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.4 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.5 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;version=1.6 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.6.0_50 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.3 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.3 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.3.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.4 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.5 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;version=1.6 	IcedTea 	class,jar
<Guest49461> application/x-java-bean;jpi-ver
<Guest49461> i will leave a few minutes too
<pangolin> wow
<pangolin> paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest49461> you want me to format using that?
<Guest49461> http://paste.ubuntu.com/849105/
<Guest49461> like this?
<pangolin> no, I was just giving you the link because it is easier for people trying to help to read from a pastebin, rather than pasting to a channel where there may be bots that would ban you for doing that :)
<pangolin> pasting that many lines into an irc channel is considered flooding. I just don't want you to get into trouble :)
<pangolin> also, you may want to try #ubuntu for more help, there are a lot more people there who might be able to help you.
<Guest49461> ok thanks
<Guest49461> it is a friends of mine who suggest to come here, he told me that you guys are great :-)
<pangolin> We try but we don't always have the answers
<Ankman> re
<Ankman> java should work
<Ankman> anyway, here debian, but as i notice i also have no sound in the browser and on the desktop. but i also have no pulseaudio installed
<Guest49461> thanks for your help guys, i think i will wait for 12.04 and see
<Guest49461> it is not so bad, i have at least the music :-)
<Guest49461> it was working well with 10.04 so i hope it will work again soon
<Guest49461> bye
<Ankman> or try running a different linux off live-cd to see if that works
<davlefou> Lu,
<davlefou> en quoi l'irc quebec se différence de celle fr?
<Musashimaru> je sais pas... devine
<davlefou> Désolé, mais cela ne saute pas au yeux!
<Musashimaru> ben ici y'a des québécois.
<davlefou> Certe mais c'est pas trop peuplé, donc me semble logique de se regroupe dans une plus grand irc francophone. Qui à faire plutôt des irc, débutant et avancé!
<Musashimaru> et que fais tu du droit à l'indépendance?
<davlefou> Musashimaru: là, cela devient un probléme de philosophie!
<Musashimaru> non, culturel
<Musashimaru> Le quebec n'est pas la France... Il est normal que les quebecois souhaitent concerver leur idendité et ne pas être noyé dans le masse Francaise.
<davlefou> Je ne considére ubuntu-fr comme étant française!
<Ankman> oO
<davlefou> mais francophone!
<Ankman> oh
<pangolin> and that is the difference between -fr and -qc. -fr is francophone and -qc is allophone. 
<Ankman> das kann ich nur bestätigen ;-)
<davlefou> allophone?
<Ankman> ni anglo ni franco
<pangolin> yes, multilingual
<davlefou> hum
<Ankman> umm, i guess allophone doesn't mean bi-lingual
<Ankman> c'est comme moi par example. allemand
<Ankman> ubuntu-qc -> bi (tri?) lingual
<davlefou> Alors, je vais vous laisse entre quebec allophone afin de pas interphére dans votre souveraineté et votre besoin identitaire.
<Ankman> nah, bi. francaise et anglais
<davlefou> au Revoir.
<Ankman> wt..
<pangolin> troll
<Musashimaru> :)
<pangolin> just wanted to start problems
<Ankman> may be he thought to start a fire between seperatists and others?
<Ankman> now he's going to a german channel i assume and tryies to get some "nazi VS jew" talk started
<Musashimaru> Ankman, I think I drove it this way. It was not really his question
<Ankman> what did he want in first place? am not sure
<Musashimaru> To know if it was a good aidea to have ubuntu-qc and -fr instead of mone -fr since -qc is a bit empty, and have system like dummy, advanced and experts channels
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> then i understood correctly
<Ankman> seems he didn't like to say that quebecoise don't feel like people from france. which i agree to (although i'm not quebecois)
<Musashimaru> They don't know the difference....
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-11
<Amqui> octal es-tu abonné à la liste de distribution?
<octal> Amqui: nope
<Amqui> ok ils envoient les annonces d'événements dessus
<octal> Amqui: Ok je regarderai :)
<MagicFab> gracias
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-12
<MagicFab> sipherdee, txwikinger komputes cyphermox Chex bonjour :)
<Chex> MagicFab: Fabbbbster-rino! :) 
<Chex> The Fabinatorrrrr. :) 
<MagicFab> :)
 * genii-around slides IdleOne a coffee
<MagicFab> I need some too, la chauferette est pas suffisante.
<genii-around> Hello, trying to find out who may have originally registered the ubuntu.ca domain and perhaps the reasoning to let it lapse. I was hoping to perhaps register it again, but at the moment GoDaddy seems to have it until 2013 or so.
 * genii-around prepares MagicFab a delicious mug of coffee also
 * MagicFab sips
<Chex-> genii-around: pretty sure the Canonical IS team handles core ubuntu domains like that. 
<genii-around> I was basically told in -locoteams and -community-teams that any top-level domain names with "ubuntu" are basically up for grabs unnless they contravene trademark/copyright or so.
<genii-around> At any rate, I've sent the current owner whoever that is an email through cira.ca about it, hopefully I'll hear back. Thanks for the suggestion MagicFab!
 * genii-around  prépare du café frais pour la salle avant de procéder à la sortie.
<brokenToe19> yo
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-13
<MagicFab> Aveolous, bonjour!
<Aveolous> MagicFab, salut sa va ?
<MagicFab> Aveolous, oui, de retour d'une petite marche.
<Aveolous> c'est troujours bon pour la santé une petite marche MagicFab  
<Aveolous> la temperature est belle ce matin hein MagicFab 
<MagicFab> Aveolous, oui - mais là c'est fini - ma boîte de courriel a explosé avec les mailing list de LibreOffice!
<Aveolous> je ne suis pas sur de te comprendre et je ne suis pas sur mon bsd en ce moment MagicFab 
<MagicFab> depuis le lancement de LibreOffice 4, il y a eu beaucoup de messages sur les listes de discussions du projet auxquelles je suis abonné.
<Aveolous> on peu utilisé libreoffice pour recevoir de mail ?? MagicFab 
<Aveolous> ah ok MagicFab 
<MagicFab> Aveolous, :D non
<MagicFab> dommage qu'il ne soit pas encore disponible en PPA pour Ubuntu, j'espère que ce sera le cas bientôt - ou en tout cas j'ai pas vu.
<MagicFab> il y a les pre-release mais pas un PPA pour les release finales: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-prereleases
<Aveolous> ça devrait MagicFab dans quel version il est disponible alors 
<MagicFab> Aveolous, je suis en train de mettre à jour https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice :)
<Aveolous> nice MagicFab 
<Aveolous> MagicFab, j'ai la version studio dubuntu saurrais tu comment modifier le script qui monte les périférique usb pour qu'il y est un mot de passe sans crypter touts mes son ???
<MagicFab> "crypter tes sons" ?
<Aveolous> ma musique et mes son wav MagicFab 
<MagicFab> Aveolous, dépendant de ta version Ubuntu, tu peux avoir 3.4.4, 3.5.4 ou 3.6.2 par les dépôts officiels mais pas la 4.0 qui vient de sortir à moins de l'installer manuellement.
<MagicFab> jamais entendu parler de "cryptage de son", désolé.
<MagicFab> si tu veux chiffrer un clé/disque USB pour y mettre un mot de passe ("whole disk encryption"), crée une partition avec l'utilitaire de disque, il y a une option pour chiffrer. Ensuite le mot de passe est demandé quand tu inseère le disque/clé.
<MagicFab> http://www.rhien.org/Chiffrer-un-disque-dur-entier.html
<Aveolous> je ne veux pas crypter mes son au contraire ça ne ferais que ralentir mon logiciel séquenceur mais je cherche plus tot a me proteger des mes amie qui voudrais avoir mes beat pour rap dessus sans mon accord et faire des spectacle payant sans que jai ma cote
<MagicFab> Aveolous, ceux qui sont décidés à le faire le feront. Prévoit-le et offre tes beat sous une licence libre, et indique clairement que l'attribution (dire de qui vient le beat) est exigée.
<MagicFab> Je trouve que c'est une perte de temps et d'énergie de mettre des DRM dans tes créations - mais c'est mon avis.
<MagicFab> si tu trouve une manière de les monnayer autrement qu'en les protégeant, c'est l'idéal - par exemple en chargeant sur ton site pour accéder aux versions "clean", haut-qualité, commentées, etc.
<Aveolous> ok jsuis daccord mais je crois que la solution la plus simple serais dajouter un compte guest sur mon bsd mais ça le rendrais vulnérable
<MagicFab> non, justement, charge pour avoir un compte - mais je ferais ça sur un hébergeur publique... bref je connais pas ton environnement
<Aveolous> debian MagicFab 
<Aveolous> avec une interface xfce
<MagicFab> ça me dis pas ton modèle, workflow, etc. - c'est un peu plus élaboré qu'une discussion ici :)
<Aveolous> il existe un programme sur windows du nom de myonlyusb.exe qui le fais alors je ne comprend pas ce retard du coté de ubuntu-studio
<Aveolous> je me suis dit que sous linux en ajoutant une ligne dans le script qui monte les périférique usb cetais possible MagicFab 
<MagicFab> "retard"? difficile de deviner ce genre de besoin. C'est pas clair non plus comme besoin.
 * MagicFab cherche
<MagicFab> je trouve pas ce logiciel. As-tu un dépôt/source/site web?
<Aveolous> MagicFab, www.myusbonly.com/
<MagicFab> et ce que tu veux faire c'est...?
<Aveolous> avoir quelque chose de simillaire ou de modifier le script qui sert a monter les périférique usb si cest possible MagicFab 
<Aveolous> pour avoir un mot de passe lors du montage ou lorque quelqun clique dessu le periferique MagicFab 
<MagicFab> ok, ça se fait avec des règles udev - ça me dit pas ce que tu veux faire exactement (empêcher l'accès tout en permettant d'utiliser ton ordinateur, etc.??).)
<MagicFab> c'est bien documenté ici:
<MagicFab> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/udev
<Aveolous> merci infiniment MagicFab ça fais des mois que je cherche xD
<MagicFab> et garde bien en tête que quiconque a accès à ton système en personne va trouver une manière de contourner tes configurations de sécurité, aussi élaborées soient-elles.
<MagicFab> Aveolous, en passant si tu utilises Debian tu peux ajouter à tes signets: http://wiki.debian.org/LocalGroups/DebianQuebec
<Aveolous> je sais mais il/elle dois avoir les competences et si tu les as libre a toi de les avoir mais c le fais je suis libre mais vien pas me piquer durant mon absence si on me le demande ya des bonne chance que je lui en donne un mais de les acquerir malhonnetement jveux leur donne du fil a retordre et merci pour le lien MagicFab 
<MagicFab> Aveolous, je suis d'accord de rendre les chose un peu plus difficiles, c'est ton choix, mais comme j'ai dis ça nuira pas à qq'un de motivé, au contraire.
<MagicFab> Je mets un readme.txt même sur mes clés USB chiffrées :D
 * MagicFab a trop de foi en l'humanité parfois :D
<Aveolous> MagicFab, lol dans mon entourage il ny a que des fille qui on acces a mon ordi les ga on le leur et une fille ma deja pris ma carte micro sd de mon cell pendant que jetais au toillet alors je vais la crypter la prochaine fois mais il restais le problem de mes port usb tk
<MagicFab> Wat, pas cool :)
<MagicFab> laisse pas traîner ton cell :)
<MagicFab> J'ai même pas de cadenas pour mon laptop, je ne le laisse jamais seul.
<Aveolous> non hein on buvais du rum et elle utilisais youtube de mon cell 
<Aveolous> MagicFab, jai un module complementaire sur firefox du nom de proxtube qui devrais unlock les video de ma région mais ça ne fontionne pas en connais tu un ou jai deja lu dans un livre au sujet dun programe du nom de peek_a_booty qui évite les filtre du net en prennais le ip dun ordi ailleur dans le monde saurrais tu maider car cela fais bien longtemps que je le cherche mais en vain
<komputes> salut MagicFab 
<MagicFab> komputes, o/
<komputes> MagicFab: whats up my man?
<MagicFab> komputes, lots :) a bit of everything
<komputes> Sounds like a buffet
<MagicFab> yeah, like this: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Documentation/HowTo/CreateAHybridPDF
<MagicFab> or this: http://forum.dsmg600.info/viewtopic.php?id=7313
<MagicFab> or this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice?action=diff&rev2=30&rev1=29
<MagicFab> some of it paid, some not yet :)
<MagicFab> komputes, you?
<komputes> Ooooo source document embedded in PDF, i like the sound of that
<komputes> Support, QA, Life
<MagicFab> packaging much?
<komputes> MagicFab: haven't done that yet
<komputes> well I have, but not advanced packaging from scratch
<komputes> definitely debs and ppas are an area worth more practice
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-14
<Amqui> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-17
<linuslacie6>  bonsoir j'ai installer ubuntu 12.04 et au redemarrage l'écran est noire comment regler cela en liveusb s'il vous plaît?
<Amqui> l'écran demeure noire même en démarrant sur la clé usb ?
<linuslacie6> non sur la clé tout fonctione la clé est le live usb, cest le disque dur qui a servi pour l'installation qui affiche une écran noire
<Amqui> tu as tenté de ré-installer une seconde fois ?
<linuslacie6> non je voulais voir sil yavait une autre solution en liveusb
<Amqui> à toi de voir
#ubuntu-qc 2014-02-12
<denis__> salut
<denis__> qui peut me renseigner ?
<denis__> Je voudrais prendre le controle d'un ordinateur a distance, donc ma cliente est 1 heure de route de chez moi. pouvons-nous prendre le controle de son ordinateur si j'ai la version lubuntu ?
#ubuntu-qc 2014-02-15
<denis> bonjour
<Ankman> bonjour
<denis> est-ce que tu peux m'aider ?
<Ankman> ok
<denis> je voudrais savoir comment prendre le controle de l'ordinateur a distance.
<denis> j'ai la version lubuntu
<Ankman> ssh, vnc, nx
<denis> 3.10
<Ankman> et autre ordi?
<denis> oui, qui a la version ubuntu aussi
<Ankman> perfect
<Ankman> veux controller 1 application ou desktop complete?
<denis> je voudrais prendre le contrôle est-ce possible ? le desktop au complet.
<denis> donc faire les mises a jour a distance.
<Ankman> ok. je veut prent VNC
<Ankman> installer vnc server a machine remote et vnc client a machine locale
<Ankman> de packet-manager
<denis> donc je dois installer quoi sur le mien ? vnc client ?
<Ankman> vnc client local. server a ordi distance
<denis> un instant je vais valider
<Ankman> k
<denis> j'ai le avahi vnc 
<denis> serveur
<denis> browser
<denis> j'ai aussi le GTK VNC Viewer
<Ankman> ah, "viewer", okay
<denis> ok je l'install a l'instant
<Ankman> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/vnc.htm en anglais est tre bien
<Ankman> tres
<denis> je regarde cela et je vais certainement revenir pour vous dire ce que je pense de cela.
<Ankman> ok
<denis> SSL/SSH VNC Viewer est installer.
<denis> je dois savoir beaucoup sur cela
<Ankman> ssh n'est pas necessair
<denis> Le SSL est correct
<denis> ce qui est par défaut
<Ankman> ssh est pour control ordi a distance via text, ou *un* application per graphique
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> si ssh est activee a ordi distance, on peut
<Ankman> ssh -X 192.168.1.100 firefox
<Ankman> pour demarrer firefox a ordi distance mais control a machine locale
<Ankman> 192.168.1.100 est IP de ordi distance. change-la
<Ankman> oh...
<denis> ok
<Ankman> user_name@192.168.1.100 est IP de ordi distance. change-la
<Ankman> user_name le nom de compte distance
<denis> donc je peux donner le nom de la personne comme tel avec un numéro ?
<Ankman> numero?
<Ankman> "id nom_de_persone"
<Ankman> personne
<Ankman> probablement
<denis> Comment je peux savoir mon ip
<denis> ou je peux le consulter avec linux ?
<Ankman> denis@192.168.1.100 est IP de ordi distance. change-la
<Ankman> id denis
<Ankman> si ton nom a ordi est "denis"
<denis> ok mais je dois le changer comment ou je peux le faire ?
<Ankman> changer le nom?
<denis> oui
<Ankman> pourquoir changer?
<denis> si je veux changer celle de ma cliente
<denis> il faut que je sache comment le faire non ?
<Ankman> ajouter un neveau user
<denis> un nouveau user ?
<Ankman> oui. linux est multi-user multi-tasking
<Ankman> (comme windows de Windows NT ;-)
<denis> oh la la, comme je suis débutant, je dois suivre une formation pour m'avancer
<Ankman> ok
<denis> bien j'ai l,écran de mise a jour en cour ouvert et xchat est ouvert et ma logitheque est ouverte aussi.
<denis> En fait il est multifonction.
<Ankman> quand installer il a demandee un nom de user et son mot de pass. et un mot de passe pour root
<denis> oui
<denis> je dois te laisser
<denis> on se reprendra plus tard
<denis> ok
<denis> merci pour l'aide
<Ankman> et donne un nom et mot de passe
<denis> je reviendrai plus tard.
<Ankman> ok
<denis> ok
<Ankman> cu
#ubuntu-qc 2014-02-16
<IdleOne> why does UbuntuIrcCouncil have +O!!!!
<IdleOne> every time I need to use that account I get op'ed in here :)
<IdleOne> A soir j'aimeraid q'la femme qui me sers le fort sois ma maitresse
<Ankman> heh
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-09
<Ankman> ahuntsic
<Max_LeLiseux> st-leonard
<Max_LeLiseux> depuis 6ans
<Max_LeLiseux> à Montréal, je cherche à rencontrer des linuxien dans des rencontre ou des conventions ?
<Ankman> http://www.meetup.com/Linux-Montreal/
<Max_LeLiseux> merci
<Max_LeLiseux> est-ce que tu y vas toi au meetup ?
<Ankman> non
<Max_LeLiseux> est-ce que tes déjà aller dans un meetup ?
<Ankman> non
<Max_LeLiseux> a part l'heure, sa parle pas gros ici ?
<Ankman> jamais :-/
<Max_LeLiseux> pourquoi ?
<Max_LeLiseux> un quebecois qui vient ici, y s'attent a parler avec du mondes pis la personne parle peu importe l'heure
<Ankman> aucune idée
<Darknet> ya tjrs qq1 icite :) 
<denis> bonjour
<denis> qui a utilisé Mandria ?
<denis> oups Mandriva
<Max_LeLiseux> je sais pas pourquoi ou comment mais, j'suis enregistré à NickServ et quand j'met mon login sa me met -NickServ- Max_LeLiseux is not a registered nickname.
<Ankman> a confirmee l'email?
<Max_LeLiseux> oui
<Ankman> hmm
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai refait mon inscription : merci !!!! quand même
<Max_LeLiseux> >NickServ< STATUS Max_LeLiseux
<Max_LeLiseux> -NickServ- You are logged in as Max_LeLiseux.
<Max_LeLiseux> >nickserv< identify ****
<Max_LeLiseux> -NickServ- You are already logged in as Max_LeLiseux.
<Ankman> fine
<Max_LeLiseux> maudit que j'ai Linux
<Max_LeLiseux> j'aime *
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-10
<Darknet> exit
<Max_LeLiseux> Dans mon Linux Lubuntu, j'essai depuis 3 mois 1/2 de ne pas afficher les fenêtres pendant leur déplacement
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-11
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux: c'est une config spéciale dans compiz si je ne me trompe pas
<Max_LeLiseux> ok merci cyber
<cyphermox> je te trouve la config exacte sous peu
<Max_LeLiseux> merci cyber :D
<Max_LeLiseux> j'suis sous Lubunbtu 14.04
<Max_LeLiseux> tes de quel coin cyber ?
<cyphermox> Longueuil
<cyphermox> ah, sous lubuntu, c'est important ca
<Max_LeLiseux> oui j'ai Lubuntu
<cyphermox> j'allais justement dire, je crois que l'option n'existe plus dans gnome
<cyphermox> et c'est pas dans compiz
<Max_LeLiseux> quel région de Longueuil ? j'habitait entre les rues Bertrant et Ste-Foy
<Max_LeLiseux> ok merci de l'info cyber
<Max_LeLiseux> quel région de Longueuil ? j'habitait entre les rues Bertrant et Ste-Foy
<cyphermox> plus loin, près de l'aéroport
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<cyphermox> semblerait que la fonction ne soit pas implémentée dans openbox, donc pas dans lubuntu.
<cyphermox> une option pourrait être de changer openbox par fluxbox mais je sais pas à quel point ca fonctionnerait dans lubuntu, ca pourrait nécessiter pas mal de changements
<Max_LeLiseux> ok pas de troub
<Max_LeLiseux> depuis combien de temps tes utilisateur Linux ?
<cyphermox> une quinzaine d'années en fait
<Max_LeLiseux> O_O
<Max_LeLiseux> tes sur quel distrib actuellement ?
<cyphermox> ubuntu bien sur
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<Max_LeLiseux> quel version ?
<Max_LeLiseux> la 14.04
<Max_LeLiseux> perso j'attend la version 15.04 de Lubuntu
<Max_LeLiseux> tes la cyber ?ç
<cyphermox> euh oui dsl
<cyphermox> je suis sur 15.04
<cyphermox> je suis développeur c'est mon travail
<cyphermox> je regardais les listes historiques, on dirait bien que c'est depuis les environs de 1998 ou 1999
<Max_LeLiseux> eeeeuh la 15.04 sort seulement en avril
<cyphermox> ouais mais c'est déjà disponible en images CD pour tester
<Max_LeLiseux> ok je savais
<cyphermox> évidemment avec les bogues qui viennent avec
<Max_LeLiseux> je savais pas *
<Max_LeLiseux> ouin les osti de bug des beta
<Max_LeLiseux> j'suis utilisateur Linux depuis Octobre 2014 dernier 
<cyphermox> ah
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai début 30taine et j'était utilisateur Windobe depuis près de 20ans
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai a mon actif, environ 200h de live cd/dvd avant mon installtion final
<cyphermox> ok ;)
<cyphermox> live cd c'est toujours une bonne idée avec les versions alpha et beta
<Max_LeLiseux> sa fait du bien de rencontrer des user Linux Québecois :D
<cyphermox> dans mon cas, vu que je développe j'ai pas le choix d'utiliser la version en développement, c'est pourquoi je change dès que l'archive est disponible (avant meme qu'il y ait une différence quelconque avec celle qui vient de sortir)
<Max_LeLiseux> j'vient de voir que ton nick c'est cypher et non cyber lolll
<cyphermox> mais livecd ... toujours très pratique
<cyphermox> et si tu veux t'amuser à rapporter les bogues trouver avec les CDs live des versions en dev, c'est très apprécié bien sur
<Max_LeLiseux> j'en doute pas
<cyphermox> tout est ici: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Max_LeLiseux> merci
<cyphermox> hésite pas si tu as des questions
<Max_LeLiseux> pas de troub
<Max_LeLiseux> J'avais deja installer ubuntu 10.04 en 2011 mais j'avais des troub avec mes install de pilote video
<Max_LeLiseux> asteur avec les nouvelle version de 12.xx et plus, les driver video sont integrer
<cyphermox> en général, oui
<Max_LeLiseux> comment ta découvert Linux ? y'a 15ans c'est ça ?
<cyphermox> ouais environ
<cyphermox> je sais plus, je fouillais des trucs sur le net et j'ai tombé sur Slackware
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<cyphermox> ca pris très longtemps à télécharger et j'ai ressayé tout plein de fois
<cyphermox> brisé mon ordi à plusieurs reprises :)
<Max_LeLiseux> O_O
<cyphermox> finalement mon père m'a acheté un pack de 6 CDs avec différentes distro de Camelot Info
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<cyphermox> j'ai utilisé Slackware et RH pendant un temps, mais pas Debian (rien ne fonctionnait 100%, soit le son, soit le réseau ou autre fonctionnait pas, mais Debian était bien pire)
<Max_LeLiseux> pour ma part, avec la fin de service de Windows XP fin 2014, j'me devais de trouver une solution, Linux m'attirais po mal, j'me suis dit, pourquoi pas, j'repart de zero, j'ai rien ç perdre
<Max_LeLiseux> à *
<cyphermox> puis Gentoo, en enfin Ubuntu vers 6.06
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai essayer la plupart des grandes distrib comme ubuntu et ces dérivé en live/dvd pis en faisant mes recherche, j'suis tomber sur des mini pour config basse/moyenne
<Max_LeLiseux> j'suis tomber sur Lubuntu, et j'ai adopter :D asteur, j'suis très très heureux de mon choix
<Max_LeLiseux> et j'le regrette pas
<cyphermox> non lubuntu ca fonctionne très bien en général, surtout pour les netbook et autres ultra-portables ou machines à faible puissance
<Max_LeLiseux> comparer à Windobe XP, j'ai a peut prêt les même perfomances coté CPU/mémoire
<Max_LeLiseux> bref
<Max_LeLiseux> qu'est-ce que tu préfère de Linux ?
<Max_LeLiseux> les distrib j'veut dire
<cyphermox> hein?
<Max_LeLiseux> qu'est-ce que tu préfère de Linux ?
<Max_LeLiseux> les distrib j'veut dire
<cyphermox> quelle distro?
<Max_LeLiseux> ok j'va faire plus simple
<Max_LeLiseux> qu'est-ce que tu préfère de Linux ? comparé aux autre system
<cyphermox> euh.. c'est rapide, ca fonctionne bien (et quand ca fonctionne pas à mon goût je peux le régler tout de suite), et c'est gratuit
<Max_LeLiseux> bin quin
<cyphermox> pas de question de pirater des logiciels ou autre, c'est pas nécessaire
<Max_LeLiseux> tu vas rire
<Max_LeLiseux> dans windobe, le 3/4 de mes logiciels était pirater en comptant Windobe lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> Sous Linux, à part, musiques,films/serie rien de pirater lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> en fait, se qui me faisait LE plus peur de Linux j'te dirait :
<Max_LeLiseux> c'était la fameuse ligne de commande
<cyphermox> bah quand tu commence, si c'est pour facebook/photos, etc, elle est carrément pas nécessaire
<cyphermox> sinon y'a toujours le Site du Zéro (maintenant OpenClassrooms) pour l'apprendre facilement
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai fait encore plus simple : J'me suis créer uen machine virtuel avec VirtualBOX avec un mini Linux pour apprendre la ligne4 de commande sans risque aucun
<cyphermox> ouais y'a ca
<Max_LeLiseux> j'me souvient pu la quel, mais j'me souvient avoir rentrer une commande no ware, pis j'ai cracher mon linux virtuel lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> une chance que c'était une machine virtuel
<cyphermox> ca y'en a plein :)
<Max_LeLiseux> en 15ans, tu dois avoir beaucoup plus que les bases dans Linux ?
<Max_LeLiseux> appris *
<cyphermox> je suis développeur Ubuntu
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai rien dit
<Max_LeLiseux> :)
<cyphermox> je m'occupais de NetworkManager jusqu'à récemment
<cyphermox> maintenant c'est ca, et grub, l'installeur, etc.
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai eu du mal à comprendre au début le grub, jusqu'à temps que j'me rendent comtent qu'à moin t'installe un autre system, grub est en hybernation le 3/4 du temps lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> on est pas gros au Québec à utiliser Linux, c'est dommage
<cyphermox> ca change rapidement
<cyphermox> on a beaucoup de personnes habituellement aux différentes rencontres de groupes d'usagers
<cyphermox> et ca, c'est qu'une fraction des utilisateurs en général. Beaucoup n'y vont tout simplement pas... et beaucoup d'entreprises utilisent Linux tout simplement, sans que ce soit une grosse décision à prendre, c'est tout simplement normal pour eux
<Max_LeLiseux> oui, j'ai beaucoup enttendu parler des rencontre Linux, c'est quoi ou juste ses rencontres là ?
<cyphermox> il y a différents événements tout au long de l'année, la majorité répertoriés sur http://www.agendadulibre.qc.ca/
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Max_LeLiseux> merci pour le lien
<Max_LeLiseux> check en pv, j'tes envoyer de quoi
<cyphermox> pour les rencontres linux, on a le Club Linux Atomic à Montréal et Linux-Meetup à Montréal et à Québec, pour discuter de toutes sortes de choses
<Max_LeLiseux> tu vas à quel rencontre toi ?
<cyphermox> la semaine dernière on avait le Linux Meetup, ici à Montréal c'était deux présentations assez avancées sur les systèmes embarqués et sur l'inspection des paquets
<cyphermox> mais des fois c'est des trucs beaucoup plus simples, des présentations d'autres distro, etc.
<cyphermox> les linux meetup c'est une fois par mois, le premier mardi du mois
<Max_LeLiseux> ok faut tu être membre ou c'est open door pour tout le monde ?
<cyphermox> open door, dans tous les cas
<Max_LeLiseux> ok cool
<cyphermox> Linux c'est pour tous :)
<cyphermox> https://clublinuxatomic.org/2015/01/20/prochaine-rencontre-du-cla-12-fevrier-2015/
<cyphermox> le club linux atomic a sa rencontre jeudi.
<Max_LeLiseux> en passant : J'cherchais à remplacer Office, j'ai découter LibreOffice :D
<Max_LeLiseux> découvert
<cyphermox> oui, c'est le meilleur
<Max_LeLiseux> Club Linux Atomic m'interesse po mal
<cyphermox> sinon y'a aussi http://www.kingsoftstore.com/software/kingsoft-office-freeware
<cyphermox> Kingsoft Office Free, qui par contre n'est pas libre
<cyphermox> ie. tu peux pas changer le code, que je sache, ca appartient à Kingsoft
<Max_LeLiseux> oui je les deja essayer sous android Linux, j'avais pas aimer, parce que justement, c'est pas libre
<Max_LeLiseux> as-tu un twitter/facebook ?
<cyphermox> oui @mathieutl
<Max_LeLiseux> sur twitter ?
<Max_LeLiseux> pour mes 30ans, j'ai demander un lecteur multimedia, j'ai reçu un android tv :D
<cyphermox> oui sur twitter
<Max_LeLiseux> j'vient de t'ajouter à twitter
<cyphermox> ok
<Max_LeLiseux> tu verras tes courriel, un certain Max_LeLiseux ta ajouter a son twitter
<Max_LeLiseux> tes avocat du libre ?
<Max_LeLiseux> merci :D
<Max_LeLiseux> super ta photo de profil avec ton laptop Linux :D
<cyphermox> ouais c'est une photo du premier release party ou j'ai été
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<cyphermox> ca avait été pris par Pascal Forget :D
<Max_LeLiseux> O_O bin cool àa
<Max_LeLiseux> ça
<Max_LeLiseux> on sait que Pascal Forget est un grand défenseur du Libre depuis des années :D
<cyphermox> ouais. après je lui ai demandé pour utiliser la photo
<Max_LeLiseux> ok crime, c'est bin fin de sa part :D
<cyphermox> ouais, ca fait longtemps que je garde la photo :)
<Max_LeLiseux> j'comprend
<Max_LeLiseux> j'avais été à Musique Plus pour assister à la 2000e de MNet pis j'ai fait signer ma boite de jeu GRAND PRIX 2
<Max_LeLiseux> par les principaux collaborateurs de MNet dont Denis Talbot
<Max_LeLiseux> est-ce que tes souvent sur ubuntu-qc ?
<Max_LeLiseux> sur irc
<cyphermox> toujours
<cyphermox> je ne suis pas toujours là mais je suis toujours connecté, je répond quand on me "ping"
<cyphermox> c-a-d quand on préfixe le texte de mon nick
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux: comme ca
<Max_LeLiseux> ok pas de troub
<cyphermox> évidemment, dans des heures raisonnables, ca m'arrive de dormir, ou d'être trop occupé pour répondre immédiatement
<Max_LeLiseux> cyphoxmoxcomme ça :D
<Max_LeLiseux> merde
<Max_LeLiseux> cyphermox, comme ça :D
<cyphermox> exact
<cyphermox> mon client IRC affiche les lignes en orange quand mon nick y est
<cyphermox> ou certains autres textes qui sont sensé attirer mon attention
<Max_LeLiseux> ok pour ma part sa affiche en caquis
<Max_LeLiseux> cyphermox, j'suis sur FreeNode francophone = ici 24h/24, si j'suis away, tu me parle et j'te répond quand j'suis disponible
<cyphermox> ouais c
<cyphermox> c'est pas mal comme ca
<Max_LeLiseux> cyphermox, J'suis parti me coucher/écouter la tv
<Max_LeLiseux> bonne fin de soirée à toi, au plaisirs de te reparler :D
<Max_LeLiseux> ou plutot de se reparler *
<cyphermox> ok
<Marandlal> SVP des suggestions pour un logiciel de musique pour composer.  Merci.
<Yves> MuseScore
<Yves> Dans la logithèque
<Yves> Y'est compliqué
<Yves> mais si t'es musicien
<Yves> tu aimeras
<Marandlal> yves, merci j'y vais
<Max_LeLiseux> bon y'a du mondes icitte :D
<Max_LeLiseux> salut cypher
<Max_LeLiseux> J'suis de Montrréal
<Max_LeLiseux> Yves, Marandlal salut à vous 2
<Yves> Liseux
<Yves> !Saluton!
<Marandlal> Salut Max
<Max_LeLiseux> oui
<Max_LeLiseux> ça va ?
<Marandlal> Nous sommes en Estrie à Saint-Camille
<Yves> en terre creuse
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Yves> D'òu viens-tu, max?
<Max_LeLiseux> oui
<Max_LeLiseux> J'suis de Montrréal
<Yves> Nous, nous sommes association à but non lucratif
<Yves> Levier de résautage de Saint-Camille
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Yves> Nous faisons la promotion des logiciels communautaires
<Yves> Je n'en vois qu'un
<Max_LeLiseux> :D bin cool ça
<Yves> LINUX
<Max_LeLiseux> j'suis utilisateur Linux depuis 4 mois :D depuis Octobre 2014
<Yves> <---  depuis 12 ans
<Yves> J'teparle en privé
<Yves> pour pas déranger les 
<Yves> ---- autres
<Max_LeLiseux> faites attention à Yves sur le chan, y ma laisser son # de tel, je les appeler (j'ai fait *67), le gars y'était vraiment show=soul, FAITE ATTENTION À LUI
<Max_LeLiseux> cyphermox, faites attention à Yves sur le chan, y ma laisser son # de tel, je les appeler (j'ai fait *67), le gars y'était vraiment show=soul, FAITE ATTENTION À LUI
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux: c'est pas nécessaire, svp pas de messages comme ca..
<Marandlal> Max, il faut faire TRES attention à ce que l'on dit sur un Salon de chat car cela peut facilement se tourner contre soi-même.  Yves est un bon communicateur et est le créateur du réseau ici à Saint-Camille.  Merci de rester respectueux.
<Marandlal> Merci cyphermox au nom de Yves.
<Max_LeLiseux> pas de troub
<Max_LeLiseux> j'vous simplement de ce que j'en pense
<cyphermox> je comprends que c'est l'impression que tu as eu, mais malgré qu'on reste longtemps sur le canal à discuter, on peut être porté à croire qu'on connaît les gens, mais ce n'est pas le cas... il faut garder une objectivité. Ca peut avoir été un problème avec la ligne... ou tu l'as réveillé ;)
<Max_LeLiseux> moi j'dit ce que j'ai enttendu
<Max_LeLiseux> et compris
<Yves> cyphermox: relis
<Yves> J'ai été plus que correct
<cyphermox> c'est pas ma place de prendre un côté ou l'autre, juste d'assurer le respect de chacun ici et que le canal reste "familial"
<Yves> Je voulais aider
<Yves> communauté
<Yves> désolé Max de t'avoir blessé
<Yves> je ne sais comment
<Yves> CLOS
<Max_LeLiseux> dsl pour ma réaction, c'est vrai qu'on à l'habitude de prendre IRC comme famillial, hors que se n'est pas ça dutout
<Max_LeLiseux> encore dsl de réaction excesive
<Max_LeLiseux> :(
<Yves> No problemo
<Max_LeLiseux> merci!
<Yves> Cela va de soi
<Yves> communauté
<Max_LeLiseux> re tous
<Max_LeLiseux> j'vient de m'acheter 2 nouveaux films dvd
<Max_LeLiseux> District 9 et Falling Down
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-12
<Yves> Connais pas
<Yves> bon?
<Yves> Mets ça sur aMule
<Yves> Pour les autres - je suis disponible une demie-heure
<Max_LeLiseux> re tous
<Yves> Heureux de vous voir actif Max
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<Max_LeLiseux> j'me suis fixé un nouvel objectif pour 2015 depuis la mort de mon disque dur extern
<Yves> J'écoute
<Max_LeLiseux> Grâce aux webradio, essayer de pirater 95% moins de musiques qu'avant
<Yves> Utilises-tu aMule?
<Yves> ou une cochonnerie de torrent?
<Max_LeLiseux> torrent oui mais c'est pas d'la cochonnerie lolll
<Yves> C'est une connexion irrespectueuse
<Max_LeLiseux> et j'vais essayer d'en utiliser de moin en moin
<Yves> 100000000 requêtes à la seconde
<Max_LeLiseux> ok oui j'comprend
<Yves> Si tu choisis aMule
<Yves> alors je t'insère dans ma boucle
<Yves> en peu de temps
<Yves> ça
<Yves> ira encore plus vite que le torrent
<Yves> nous sommes nombreux
<Max_LeLiseux> sous windows, j'prenais emule oui mais le torrent sa va encore plus vite :D
<Yves> Bientôt
<Yves> Tu trouveras aMule plus rapide
<Yves> à cause de notre boucle
<Yves> Nous en reparlerons
<Yves> J'ai quelques courriels à traîter
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Yves> J'ai un client pogné avec VirtualBox
<Yves> Je le dépanne d'abord
<Ankman> amule. that's old
<Yves> Ank
<Yves> heureux de vous voir
<Yves> Suggestion alors?
<Yves> nous faisons une boucle 
<Yves> avec amule
<Ankman> mldonkey. tout en un
<Yves> bien
<Yves> merci
<Ankman> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/MLDonkey
<Yves> J'ai enregistré le lien
<Ankman> plus torrent
<Yves> :)
<Yves> J'argarderai tout ça
<Yves> merci
<Ankman> gnutella, openap (napster), limewire...
<Yves> oui oui oui
<Yves> genre de sheraza
<Yves> J'ai un client qui en arrache
<Ankman> c'est un serveur
<Yves> Je vous reviendrai
<Ankman> ol y'a des clientes ou on prend un browser
<Ankman> il
<Yves> Pas clair tout de suite
<Yves> Je vous reviens
<Ankman> on peut connecter au serveur via internet... that's how linux is supposed to be :-)
<Yves> Will try
<Max_LeLiseux> re yves
<Ankman> apres il est instalee il listen a 127.0.0.1 port 4000 (telnet) et 4080 (web browser)
<Ankman> MagicFab: wb
<MagicFab> Ankman, salut
<Yves> Magic Bonjour
<Yves> Ank
<Yves> tu me perds
<Yves> je verrai ça
<Yves> merci
<Ankman> k
<MagicFab> Puisque vous êtes sur le sujet des téléchargements... -> https://www.koumbit.org/fr/content/revue-de-la-nouvelle-legislation-du-droit-dauteur-federal
<Ankman> ty
<Max_LeLiseux> re tous
<Max_LeLiseux> salut ank
<Max_LeLiseux> ça va ?
<cyphermox> allo
<cyphermox> hey MagicFab merci pour le lien
<MagicFab> cyphermox, c'est tout chaud sorti du four
<cyphermox> cool :)
<Max_LeLiseux> salut cyphermox ça va ?
<Ankman> Max_LeLiseux: oui, toi?
<Max_LeLiseux> pareillement merci
<Max_LeLiseux> tu faisait quoi Ankman ?
<Ankman> watching King Of The Hill episodes :-)
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Max_LeLiseux> à soir j'écoute un des que j'ai acheter hier
<Max_LeLiseux> FALLING DOWN, sa fait des années que j'le cherchais en édition DVD
 * Ankman googles
<Ankman> Oasis? Selena Gomez? Atreyu?
<Yves> Magic
<Yves> parti
<Yves> J'ai lu votre travail
<Yves> en relation avec les lois
<Yves> sur les droits d'auteur
<Yves> Ank
<Yves> aMule c'est du partage entre copains
<Yves> tu suis?
<Yves> pas de problème
<Ankman> amule = emule = edonkey, non?
<Yves> en est-il de même avec ...
<Yves> bien
<Yves> )
<Yves> :)
<Yves> Pas de serveur?
<Yves> p2p
<Yves> ok
<Yves> Nous créons une chaîne 
<Yves> à Saint-Camille
<Yves> une boucle
<Yves> tu comprends?
<Yves> canaux privilégiés
<Yves> Je veux bien l'étendre à tous ceux qui désireront y participer
<Yves> Ça veut dire nous tous
<Yves> qui le désireront
<Yves> Ank
<Yves> tu comprends%
<Yves> ?
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> pas comprend
<Yves> min
<Yves> Slot ami
<Yves> en boucle
<Yves> Alors
<Yves> si tu veux les pompiers en chaleur
<Yves> hihi
<Yves> tu nous le dit
<Yves> alors nous y sommes tous
<Yves> vois-tu mieux?
<Yves> Nous avons droit à une bande passante privilégiée
<Yves> pour 1 copain
<Yves> alors
<Yves> à Saint-Camille
<Yves> nous bouclerons la boucle
<Yves> bienvenue à tous
<Yves> J'ai crée aMule
<Yves> nous nous le réserverons
<Yves> vois-tu?
<Yves> Même si c'est donkey
<Yves> Je peux être dans l'erreur
<Yves> si c'est le cas
<Yves> dites
<Yves> ex :
<Yves> Ank est mon ami et je suis l'ami de cypher qui est l'ami de Max qui est mon ami
<Yves> est-ce plus clair?
<Yves> Si tu veux télécharger wild teen girls sans poils
<Yves> pas besoin de le dire
<Yves> ça entrera moins vite
<Yves> Ainsi
<Yves> en plus
<Yves> Donkey
<Yves> nous permettra de se transmettre des fichiers
<Yves> rapidement
<Yves> Utiles
<Yves> je veux dire
<Yves> Suis-je nébuleux, irrespectueux?
<Yves> ou bien vous êtes tous absents?
<Ankman> non, pas comprend
<Ankman> mon francaise n'est pas bon
<Yves> Puis-je m'exprimer en anglais ici?
<Yves> qc 
<Yves> c'est bilingue
<Yves> non?
<Ankman> umm, qc est francaise
<Ankman> nb est bilingue
<Yves> privé
<Yves> youre nice Ank
<Yves> see you later
<Ankman> k
<Yves> Désolé d'avoir utilisé l'anglais sur ce canal
<Yves> Ça peut être utile
<Yves> quelquefois
<Yves> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-13
<Max_LeLiseux> salut cypher
<Max_LeLiseux> ça va ?
<MagicFab> http://facil.qc.ca/fr/informatique-au-gouvernement-un-collectif-r%C3%A9clame-une-enqu%C3%AAte-publique
<Yves> Fab - Merci de cette information.
<Yves> Ce lien me sera très utile
<Yves> :)
<Yves> Question : Y aurait-t-il meilleur outil que Virtualbox pour virtualiser Windows?
<Ankman> quemu
<Yves> Merci, je vais voir
<Ankman> pour quoi virtualiser windows?
<Yves> Bonne question
<Ankman> autre, Vmware
<Yves> Un fermier qui utilise Ubuntu reçoit ses logiciels de l'UPA
<Yves> ...en wil
<Yves> *kwin
<Yves> Je vois les deux
<Ankman> UPA?
<Yves> Union des Producteurs Agricoles
<Ankman> proprietary software?
<Yves> c'est un regroupement qui paie, oui, pour des logiciels propriétaires
<Yves> Toujours de l'argent à faire....
<Ankman> ok
<Max_LeLiseux> salut Yves , Ankman pis cyphermox , ça va ?
<Yves> Heureux de te voir actif Max
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<Max_LeLiseux> depuis que j'ai mon android TV j'pense à remplacer mon PC par celui-ci, brancehr sur mon moniteur VGA+DVI
<Max_LeLiseux> qu'en pensez-vous ?
<Yves> Ça fait un peu peur pour la protection de ta vie privée, à première vue.
<Yves> Je ne peux être formel
<Max_LeLiseux> lolll non pas du tout, j'ai rooter mon android tv et je n'est plus google play (Je les supprimer)
<Yves> Ha!
<Yves> :)
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai aussi supprimer toutes applications relier au google play comme (gallery remplacer par QuickPic)
<Max_LeLiseux> qui fait EMPLEMENT la job et même mieux que la gallery google
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai aussi supprimer toutes autres applications relier au google play
<Yves> J'ai des réserves avec xQuick mais je crois que FireFox peut contourner ce qui me fait peur
<Yves> J'étudie ça à temps perdu
<Max_LeLiseux> j'oubliais, j'ai supprimer le navigateur google, je les remplacer par firefox :D
<Max_LeLiseux> ça c'est toujours sur mon android TV
<Max_LeLiseux> peut-être pas remplacer mon PC mais au moin remplacer certaine tâche que l'android TV fait mieux que sur PC
<Max_LeLiseux> re
<Ankman> cool
<Ankman> rooted?
<Max_LeLiseux> depuis longtemps lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> peut-être pas remplacer complètement mon PC mais au moins, migrer certaines tâches plus plus stable sur android que sur Linux
<Max_LeLiseux> comme écouter la webradio, video sur internet
<Ankman> je peut pas routee mon android :-(
<Max_LeLiseux> comment ça ?
<Ankman> webradio? je prend mplayer pour tout (audio, video, web radio...)
<Ankman> ou VLC
<Max_LeLiseux> webradio, j'prend TuneIn Radio Pro (lolll )et pour les video j'prend MX Player Pro (lollll)
<Ankman> ah
<Max_LeLiseux> les webradio sont plus stable sous android que sur PC (J'peut te le certifier)
<Ankman> oh
 * Ankman listens to BBC Worldnews a PC
<Max_LeLiseux> pour les video, pourquoi android TV, simple : sur PC, faut j'fasse attention à la température CPU, la carte video ect ect
<Max_LeLiseux> sur l'android TV, rien de tout ça : J'lance la video pis j'écoute sans me soucier des troub d'un PC
<Ankman> mon player pas prend beaucoup the CPU cycles a PC
<Ankman> top dit: 5.6% CPU  0.6 MEM   0:14.55 mplayer
<Max_LeLiseux> ok c'est ton CPU sur ton Linux ?
<Max_LeLiseux> ok c'est quoi ton CPU sur ton Linux, ta combien de ram ?
<Ankman> yeah
<Ankman> 2GB
<Ankman> umm, 3 GB
<Max_LeLiseux> ok c'est quoi ton CPU ?
<Ankman> MemTotal:        3734952 kB
<Ankman> MemFree:         1218340 kB
<Ankman> MemAvailable:    3019928 kB
<Ankman> AMD E-300 APU
<Max_LeLiseux> ok, mon Linux roule : AMD Atlhon XP 2500+ cadencé à 1800mhz (avec 1.25go de ram)
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai pas un ordi de l'années
<Ankman> mon est de 2012
<Max_LeLiseux> moi 2006
<Max_LeLiseux> lolll :(
<Max_LeLiseux> J'me console en me disant que : Au moins j'ai un ordi, y'en à qui en ont même pas
<Ankman> oh
<Max_LeLiseux> au début, J'aimais pas mais vraiment pas du tout mon android TV (Y'était pas rooter)
<Max_LeLiseux> J'y est brancher, clavier/souris, disque externe (mort, faut j'en achete un nouveau) je les midifier à font, pis asteur, j'veut pu m'en débarasser lolll 
<Max_LeLiseux> modifier
<cyphermox> bonjour
<Max_LeLiseux> salut cyphermox 
<Yves> Max
<Yves> Ça mérite un guide
<Yves> bon travail
<Yves> Pour échapper à Google
<Yves> Ank, le mien a vingt ans.  On s'en fout, nous sommes en Linux.
<Ankman> Yves: ton ordi est 20 ans?
 * Ankman emulates an Amiga 500...
<Max_LeLiseux> lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> re Yves 
<Max_LeLiseux> Yves, toujours en ligne ?
<Yves> Pas besoin d'avoir un ordinateur puissant
<Yves> Je suis en Linux
<Max_LeLiseux> ma dire comme toi
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai lu un peu plus haut que ton ordi à 20ans ?
<Yves> oui
<Yves> c'est parfait
<Max_LeLiseux> O_O bravo pour la longévité :D
<Yves> Il fait tout ce que je veux à toute vitesse
<Yves> AMD
<Max_LeLiseux> ta quoi comme distribution dessus ? tu la booster au moin ton ordi ?
<Yves> Pas encore
<Yves> haha
<Yves> pas prioritaire
<Max_LeLiseux> ta quoi comme distribution dessus ?
<Yves> J'ai fait le calendrier de notre municipalité avec ça
<Yves> Ubuntu 14
<Max_LeLiseux> O_O
<Max_LeLiseux> wow
<Max_LeLiseux> ta combien de ram dessus ?
<Yves> 8
<Yves> ça
<Yves> il fallait
<Max_LeLiseux> ta 8go de ram ? sur un ordi de 20ans ? loll cool ça
<Yves> C'est un étrange mélange de technologies
<Yves> tout marche dessus
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<Max_LeLiseux> répondre à ta question/réponse que tu ma dit en pv Yves, oui j'suis débrouillard, j'ai toujours été comme ça, surtout avec nouvelles technologie comme android par exemple
<Max_LeLiseux> avec les nouvelles technologie *
<Yves> Heureux de te compter parmi nous alors :)
<Max_LeLiseux> android, on le rappelera jamais, c'est c'est du à la base
<Max_LeLiseux> jamais assez ?
<Max_LeLiseux> *
<Yves> Documente alors Max
<Max_LeLiseux> android, on le rappelera jamais assez, c'est c'est du à la base *
<Max_LeLiseux> criss....
<Max_LeLiseux> android, on le rappelera jamais assez, c'est c'est du Linux à la base *
 * Ankman logs in to linux on android
<Ankman> adb rules :-)
<Max_LeLiseux> Ankman, tu tes installer adb, sa roule tu bien ?
<Ankman> oui
<Ankman> si on sait (android) linux command line
<Max_LeLiseux> ok oui, c'est un compromis à faire
<Yves> Libéré de publicité
<Yves> Ça m'aide à faire la promotion de Linux ici
<Yves> :):):)
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<Max_LeLiseux> sur mes 2 appareil android, android tv 4.0.4 et appareil android 2.3.4 (3 pouces) sur les 2 j'ai supprimer le google play et j'utilise à place F-Droid (un store d'application libre pour android)
<Max_LeLiseux> sur mon android 2.3.4 j'ai supprimer le navigateur que j'ai remplacer par Opera Mini
<Yves> Documente
<Max_LeLiseux> opera mini, pas dur a trouver
<Max_LeLiseux> j'vous envoie le lien sans tarder
<Max_LeLiseux> tenez : http://www.appsapk.com/opera-mini/
<Yves> Merci
<Max_LeLiseux> de la, vous pouvez télécharger le fichier APK
<Yves> Je l'enregistre
<Max_LeLiseux> et sur ce site là, on peut pogner des applications + ou - légal, deja prépayer en fichier APK : http://www.apkhere.com/ (shut !!!!) loll
<Yves> Max_LeLiseux: Jupiter!
<Yves> C'est justement 
<Yves> ....
<Yves> min
<Max_LeLiseux> oui
<Max_LeLiseux> quoi jupiter ?
<Yves> Je crois que tu viens de régler un problème que Ank et moi....  niaisons dessus depuis 2 hres
<Yves> attends svp
<Yves> Ankman: look here
<Max_LeLiseux> quel problème ?
<Yves> Solution
<Max_LeLiseux> ok mais la quelle ?
<Yves> Je crois que Ank est là-dessus
<Yves> Laisse-moi revenir avec mon téléphone i-n-t-e-l-l-l-l-i-g-e-n-t
<Yves> Comme dans Leloup
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux: on ne veut pas vraiment encourager le piratage ici svp.
<Yves> See you soon Ank (à bientôt)
<cyphermox> aussi, le canal est loggé, au cas où vous seriez pas au courant ;)
<Yves> Il peut s'agir d'autre chose que du piratage
<Yves> je reviens
<Yves> Minecraft
<Yves> ...
<Yves> :P
<Yves> Cependant
<Yves> Cypher
<Yves> merci de nous communiquer cette information :)
<Max_LeLiseux> pas de troub
<Max_LeLiseux> merci de l'info cyphermox 
<Yves> Si j'ai dit que j'étais bi en privé, aurai-je les talibans à ma porte?
<Yves> je reviens
<Yves> J'attendrai Ank pour ses recommantations
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-14
<Yves> <-  dodo - à plus tard collègues
<Max_LeLiseux> re à tous
<Max_LeLiseux> J'vient de découvrir l'application Total Commander pour Android, un vrai must, meilleur que Root Explorer
<Max_LeLiseux> re Yves , ça va ?
<Max_LeLiseux> sa parle pas fort ici lolll
<Yves> Me revoilà
<Max_LeLiseux> re à tous
<Max_LeLiseux> salut tous
<Max_LeLiseux> ça va ?
<Max_LeLiseux> pu personne parle
<Max_LeLiseux> sa parle pas fort
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux: c'est normal, c'est le weekend, le monde fait autre chose ;)
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Max_LeLiseux> ça va ?
<Max_LeLiseux> ok cypher
<Max_LeLiseux> merci
<cyphermox> Ça va. Je suis en conférence à Ottawa, je ne regarde pas tant irc 
<Max_LeLiseux> ok merci de préciser
<Max_LeLiseux> t'aime l'application RadioTray, j'ai réécris la liste des radio pouceux que sa interesse
<Max_LeLiseux> y'a des radio du Québec mais aussi des radios française
<Max_LeLiseux> autant FM, AM que web
<Max_LeLiseux> http://api.drp.io/files/54df98b7ee9aa.xml
<Max_LeLiseux> Si quelqu'un cherche de l'aide, j'peut aider pour Linux bien sur (Ligne de commandes : J'me débrouille mais sans plus)
<idleone_> Max_LeLiseux: #ubuntu-fr est plus occuper si tu cherche a aider des gens
<Max_LeLiseux> merci IdleOne 
<Yves> Grrrr inventions de Redstone.  Y'a toujours un bug.
<Yves> Réseau très bientôt ;)
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-15
<Max_LeLiseux> mon ami cherche de l'aide pour ouvrir des port sur son router TP-LINK !!!!
<Ankman> port forwarding
<Ankman> http://www.tp-link.com/en/article/?id=72
<Ankman> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/TP-Link/
<Max_LeLiseux> Merci bien mon ami, notre serveur Mumble fonctionne à 200 % grace a toi :D
<Max_LeLiseux> merci !!! 1000x
<Ankman> :-)
<Max_LeLiseux> tes de quel region ?
<Ankman> MTL
<Max_LeLiseux> st-léonard :D
<Max_LeLiseux> j'suis de st-léonard
<Ankman> ok
<Max_LeLiseux> quel arrondissement ?
<Ankman> ahuntsic
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Yves> Bonjour
<Yves> Je vois deux gars actifs
<Yves> Je fais un sondage
<Yves> qui serait intéressé à avoir un compte Minecraft pour nous aider à bâtir les infrastructures de notre village?
<Yves> Fourni
<Jcq> moi
<Yves> Ça fait un compte réservé Jcq
<Yves> Max_LeLiseux: Ankman: Zavez vu ma question à propos de MineCraft?
<Yves> Vous vous rappelez que j'ai un serveur avec des comptes disponibles?
<Yves> J'ai besoin de bon RedStoneux
<Yves> *bons
#ubuntu-qc 2016-02-18
<avoine> il y un truc équivalent à maas mais pour les desktops? http://maas.io/
<avoine> j'imagine que ça doit être landscape
<Ankman> avahi?
<Ankman> probably not
<Ankman> no
<Ankman> sorry
<cyphermox> avoine: ce serait MAAS quand même
<cyphermox> c'est pas que pour le cloud, tu peux installer ce que tu veux avec
<cyphermox> on le contrôle avec les preseed
<avoine> ah ok
<avoine> merci cyphermox
#ubuntu-qc 2016-02-20
<qwebirc57567> Je savais aps qu'il y avais une conférence ubuntu qc, super
<qwebirc57567> Quelqu'un connais Meegopad ubuntu T02 ?
<Ankman> pas moi
<qwebirc57567> C'est une clef hdmi
<Ankman> oh
<qwebirc57567> J'utilise surtout Kubuntu 14.04 et de ce temps j'ai aussi monter Ubuntu Maze
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> well, acune ubuntu ici ;-)
<Ankman> debian
<qwebirc57567> Debian-kde dois ressembler a kubuntu, on le meme fond
<Ankman> yep
<qwebirc57567> a+
